# Dave Mustaine sold a bunch of his gear on Reverb. Then a d-bag flipper bought it all.



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 29, 2019)

Some of it is pretty dope tbh. I like the rusty looking V.





https://reverb.com/news/official-dave-mustaine-reverb-shop-preview


----------



## wakjob (Oct 29, 2019)

Again?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 29, 2019)

wakjob said:


> Again?


yeah but this time he's selling like 150 pieces of gear. guitars, amps, all kinds of stuff for megadeth fanboys or collectors.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 29, 2019)

Is he selling the Jacksons too? I also like the Marshall cabs he is using. GC had one of those limited editions for sale, but I had no money back then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 29, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Is he selling the Jacksons too? I also like the Marshall cabs he is using. GC had one of those limited editions for sale, but I had no money back then.


no idea, the article only mentioned some of the stuff like a bunch of USA deans/one offs and was super vague about cabs/amps/rack gear


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 29, 2019)

Sweet! I'm hoping to get something that isn't crazy expensive. Mustain is someone i definitely have a lot of respect for, so i would love to own something he did.


----------



## Walter W. (Oct 30, 2019)

Great musician but he looks like death warmed over


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 30, 2019)

interesting...may have snag one of his jacksons or esp if they are offered.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2019)

Walter W. said:


> Great musician but he looks like death warmed over



Well I mean he has his reasons.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 30, 2019)

Dibs on the mini-pony.


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 30, 2019)

Beginning to see why the fifth horseman was left behind by the other four.


----------



## Werecow (Oct 30, 2019)

ElRay said:


> Dibs on the mini-pony.



He looks like an old woman who's just stumbled into her grandson's room the day after a wild party.


----------



## Ozzfest (Oct 30, 2019)

Dibs on the Oakland helmet!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 30, 2019)

Dibs on the candelabra!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 30, 2019)

ElRay said:


> Dibs on the mini-pony.



Jesus. Lestat got old.


----------



## Walter W. (Oct 30, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I mean he has his reasons.



oh damn.....I didn't know that. I guess I'm an ass


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 30, 2019)

Dibs on the...um...hmm...not much in there I'd want. The AC/DC album, maybe?

As i will too, someday I'm sure, he would fit well on http://menwholooklikeoldlesbians.blogspot.com/


----------



## Walter W. (Oct 30, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Dibs on the...um...hmm...not much in there I'd want. The AC/DC album, maybe?
> 
> As i will too, someday I'm sure, he would fit well on http://menwholooklikeoldlesbians.blogspot.com/



I am NOT clicking that link, hell no


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 30, 2019)

Walter W. said:


> I am NOT clicking that link, hell no



Eh, it hasn't even been updated since at least 2010. I think Steve Vai would be on it.


----------



## Descent (Oct 30, 2019)

I hope he gets better, metal needs him. 

As far as his gear - I read thru some of it, they're trying to pump up the price as much as they can, even claiming he used some of these Zoom 2.1 pedals on tour, I don't think so.


----------



## Walter W. (Oct 31, 2019)

Peace Sells was the shit, one of my favorites


----------



## tender_insanity (Oct 31, 2019)

Dave looks like Heath Ledger as Joker. Sad.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 31, 2019)

Wouldn't be against buying something, will see what there actually is for sale. Not necessarily something big and in any case certainly not a(nother) fractal lol.
I don't expect the guitars to be in my price range.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## StevenC (Nov 8, 2019)

So he's flipping them?


----------



## Edika (Nov 9, 2019)

StevenC said:


> So he's flipping them?



Oh yes he is and he's notorious for overpricing guitars and hiding flaws from the listing. In short he's a cunt.


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 10, 2019)

Wasn't the guitars reasonable priced so everybody should have a chance at purchasing them and now one guy is trying to get a profit on all of the guitars???


----------



## narad (Nov 10, 2019)

He's the guy who put up a Wizard Modern Classic for like $9k this week because The Darkness owned it. I mean, you really have to work to somehow charge more for a Wizard than they already cost new.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 10, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> Wasn't the guitars reasonable priced so everybody should have a chance at purchasing them and now one guy is trying to get a profit on all of the guitars???



It takes a special kind of person to make a video to brag about how a world famous guitarist is putting up some guitars for sale so that thier fans can own a 'piece of history' and they scooped them all up before anyone else. My guess is that he hired a bunch of people to buy them for him as soon as they went on sale. That way, even if the site had a 'one item per account' or similar rule, that would work around it.

It's kinda like how ebay was for a while where people could actually get programs that would sit & 'snipe' auctions for them without having to actually watch it. I went to the "store" a day or two afterwards and the only things posted were an Axe-Fx II, a couple of wireless units and a bunch of studio/rack stuff. Must've been picked clean pretty quick.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 10, 2019)

Did Reverb not put a cap on how many of Mustaine's guitars you could buy?


----------



## angl2k (Nov 10, 2019)

Edika said:


> Oh yes he is and he's notorious for overpricing guitars and hiding flaws from the listing. In short he's a cunt.



I've seen his ads on Reverb, trying to sell used ESP standards for more than brand new E-II's because they're 'ultra rare'


----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2019)

angl2k said:


> I've seen his ads on Reverb, trying to sell used ESP standards for more than brand new E-II's because they're 'ultra rare'



All the used Jacksons I've seen him sell are way more than what other people would be asking. One really bad example was a USA dinky that sold on ebay for £670 that needed a refret but was supposed to be owned by the guitarist of Bullet for my Valentine, if I remember correctly. Next day the guitar appears for sale for £1800 without any mention of the issues it had. Talk about a royal cunt!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

Breeding The Spawn said:


>



Lemme guess, this dude (I wanted to use another word, but I won't) is going to flip them in a month or two when the bill comes in and try to triple what he spent.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

sevenfoxes said:


> Did Reverb not put a cap on how many of Mustaine's guitars you could buy?


Note: I tried to remain calm in the prior comment, but... I can't. Dave Mustaine wasn't Ace Frehley (whom was the reason I picked up guitar), but he is the reason I began to take guitar seriously and turned it from something that might've ended up in my closet or given up to something I have played for over 15 years. So, as you can see, I have a lot of love for Dave Mustaine as a musician, and wish him the best. I really think he needs to be kept off the road for a year to recover, but it does not seem to be the case. (ie, the cruise and FFDP tour, which I think is bullshit.)

Anyways...

I don't think there is such a thing; I've not heard of Reverb being able to limit something like that. Dude probably clicked every guitar with the scroll wheel (which will open a new tab) and then went "add to cart, add to cart, add to cart, add to cart, add to cart" as fast as he could so he could upsell the shit out of them. Fucking loser. Whomever listed them should've listed them at a price that would deter this bullshit thievery.

How the fuck can you profit on guitars sold at a decent price (not great, but decent for what they are) so your slimy, snake like ass could profit on someone who is probably selling all of this shit to pay for cancer treatments. Dave was talking about how excited he was to use the Axe FX II because it would be a great upgrade to his sound, and yet he was selling something like 6-8 from what I counted. Obviously, something is possibly really wrong with Dave that requires either further treatments or something, which has me pretty worried.

In short, this dude can go fuck himself. Seriously. Scummy grub worm.

EDIT: I hope this guy rots in fucking hell.




EDIT 2: I had to report the guy. I'm sorry, but this is wrong and Reverb needs to know that people are taking advantage of people in need (musicians with boatloads of cash or not, he sold all of that gear because he is in need to pay for expensive treatments).


----------



## narad (Nov 11, 2019)

Well hey, I'm in perfect health and still sold all my Axe-FX IIs. Let's not jump the gun on that one.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 11, 2019)

My sense is that a lot of people might have wanted to buy an ex-Dave Mustaine Dean directly from Dave Mustaine, not so much at a massive mark-up from some doof, but we'll let the market speak and see.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 11, 2019)

Makes me wonder how Dave feels about all this.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

narad said:


> Well hey, I'm in perfect health and still sold all my Axe-FX IIs. Let's not jump the gun on that one.


Pretty sure he had said he was excited to use the Axe FX II in a pretty recent video. He said that he didn't want to get the Axe FX IIIs because he's used new technology before and has run into snags from it being bleeding edge, basically. Not his words, but that's what he was getting at.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 11, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pretty sure he had said he was excited to use the Axe FX II in a pretty recent video. He said that he didn't want to get the Axe FX IIIs because he's used new technology before and has run into snags from it being bleeding edge, basically. Not his words, but that's what he was getting at.



It could also be that he had picked up a dozen or so Axe processors to make multiple rigs for US tours, UK tours, Japan tours, etc... and the ones he's selling are just 'redundant' units that are good to have as spares but not 100% essential.

My guess for Reverb not really stepping in is because... 
1) Who would've thought one person would swoop in and buy them all within a minute.
2) Just like any other auction, if someone has the cash and wants to outbid everyone on every item up for sale, they are totally allowed to do so.

If anything good comes out of this, perhaps once word gets out and people realize that the one they could have bought on Reverb is now being re-sold by some guy for a lot more than the original price, they may just decide to let him keep them he can kiss all that money he thought he was going to make good-bye.

Let's see how MUCH of a Mustaine fan he is when he has a bunch of his guitars kicking around that no one will buy from him (for what he'll be asking for them anyway).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> It could also be that he had picked up a dozen or so Axe processors to make multiple rigs for US tours, UK tours, Japan tours, etc... and the ones he's selling are just 'redundant' units that are good to have as spares but not 100% essential.
> 
> My guess for Reverb not really stepping in is because...
> 1) Who would've thought one person would swoop in and buy them all within a minute.
> ...


Fair point regarding the Axe FX IIs.

1) Anyone could've thought that one person would do this. They were priced fairly, which means some scummy turd would likely come in, buy them all, and try to sell them for 3-5x.
2) Also, it wasn't an auction, but I'm not sure what to call it besides a garage sale or auction, but you get the point. Pedantry aside, whether he has the cash or not, he could just sell it over the next three months at a huge profit. 

I think it was stupid getting all of them and then putting up a video. Now people will see the vid, find the original Mustaine sale price, and list the video he posted in their offer. And if so, good. Fuck this guy.

In fairness, I took this really personally because Dave Mustaine has been a huge inspiration to me musically. I don't like seeing people being taken advantage of, especially when the person you bought shit from to take advantage of the common people with is dealing with what I can only assume are astronomically priced cancer treatments.


----------



## Descent (Nov 11, 2019)

Oh the *SUXXX *recording studio douche got them. What a tool. Hey at least he managed to put himself on the map, I watched like 20 seconds of that video.

At the same time there could've been a kid that really wanted to own one and he took that away. It's like a guy that catches all the homerun balls and elbows kids while doing it.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Nov 11, 2019)

Dude's a car salesman...he used to flip cars now they flip gear.Thats their main job and income.They have like 200 ads on reverb.Local stores dont have that much guitars around here.

They overprice everything,most gear are suppossely "unique",this one was played by that famous artist,that one was touched by his d!ck,this one from Jesus and so on...they have a 6506 for sale for 2000 euro that allegedly was owned by BFMV.Not signed or anything,just take their word for it.This amp costs brand new 900 euro.

Worst part is they brag that the profits somehow supports unsigned artists...like they take the bill and record bands for free?? Yea right.

The whole video thing and the next videos to come is for authenticity reasons.They establishing that they have the guitars and setting their future sales.

Its unethical and totally legal.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 11, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think it was stupid getting all of them and then putting up a video. Now people will see the vid, find the original Mustaine sale price, and list the video he posted in their offer. And if so, good. Fuck this guy.
> 
> In fairness, I took this really personally because Dave Mustaine has been a huge inspiration to me musically. I don't like seeing people being taken advantage of, especially when the person you bought shit from to take advantage of the common people with is dealing with what I can only assume are astronomically priced cancer treatments.



That's precisely what I thought when I first saw the video posted. I will admit that I haven't watched it all the way through but when the opening line is 'I bought them all and here's why', I just thought, 'yup, total douche'. Sadly, he probably will find other spoiled rich boys who'll buy them from him anyway but it would serve him right to take a bath on the whole deal.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Nov 11, 2019)

wheelsdeal said:


> Dude's a car salesman...he used to flip cars now they flip gear.Thats their main job and income.They have like 200 ads on reverb.Local stores dont have that much guitars around here.
> 
> They overprice everything,most gear are suppossely "unique",this one was played by that famous artist,that one was touched by his d!ck,this one from Jesus and so on...they have a 6506 for sale for 2000 euro that allegedly was owned by BFMV.Not signed or anything,just take their word for it.This amp costs brand new 900 euro.
> 
> ...




Free tube of anal lube included with each axe though. Bargain!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 11, 2019)

I think a megadeth parody song lambasting this situation is in order. 

1. Bidding wars...the punishment due.

2. Dave sells... and only one guy is buying.

3. Etc


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Nov 11, 2019)

The906 said:


> I think a megadeth parody song lambasting this situation is in order.
> 
> 1. Bidding wars...the punishment due.
> 
> ...




Don't Trust


----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2019)

The cunt has multiple accounts on ebay because noat people got wind if his practices and wouldn't buy his shit. 

I wish people will wise up amd not buy these but there's bound to be some people with more than enough money to not care paying g two or three times the origginal price to have a guitar owned by Dave.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 11, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Don't Trust


Sweating bullshit.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 11, 2019)

This calls for a bit of Anarchy in the UK


----------



## Backsnack (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m glad that the internet makes it easier to expose con artists like this guy.


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 11, 2019)

Every member at ss.org should dislike all his YT videos.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 11, 2019)

The906 said:


> I think a megadeth parody song lambasting this situation is in order.
> 
> 1. Bidding wars...the punishment due.
> 
> ...



6. Almost Honest

...oh, wait.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 11, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> Every member at ss.org should dislike all his YT videos.



He's getting a LOT of "dislikes" on that video. I think it's double the number of "likes".



Edika said:


> The cunt has multiple accounts on ebay because noat people got wind if his practices and wouldn't buy his shit.
> 
> I wish people will wise up amd not buy these but there's bound to be some people with more than enough money to not care paying two or three times the original price to have a guitar owned by Dave.



That's what I was saying. Instead of ACTUAL Megadeth fans being able to play thier favorite songs on a guitar that was owned & played by the guy who literally wrote them, 'rich boys' will buy them, put them in some kind of stupid glass case and hang it on a wall.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's what I was saying. Instead of ACTUAL Megadeth fans being able to play thier favorite songs on a guitar that was owned & played by the guy who literally wrote them, 'rich boys' will buy them, put them in some kind of stupid glass case and hang it on a wall.


Repulsive.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 11, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's what I was saying. Instead of ACTUAL Megadeth fans being able to play thier favorite songs on a guitar that was owned & played by the guy who literally wrote them, 'rich boys' will buy them, put them in some kind of stupid glass case and hang it on a wall.



This is how pretty much all collecting has gone. Even retro video game are now being "graded" like coins and comic books, and while a "with box and manual" version has always earned more on the open market, those and "sealed" values are now skyrocketing compared to their "loose" cartridge counterparts, proving that collecting has transitioned to be about securing some sort of investment, rather than collecting for the joy and use.


----------



## narad (Nov 11, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's what I was saying. Instead of ACTUAL Megadeth fans being able to play thier favorite songs on a guitar that was owned & played by the guy who literally wrote them, 'rich boys' will buy them, put them in some kind of stupid glass case and hang it on a wall.



What do you expect from a guy who equates being a mega-fan to ~"wearing metallica and megadeth t-shirts everyday back in high school"


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 11, 2019)

Let’s just rest easy assuming he will price it too high, and due to his massive ego— word will spread about what he is trying to do. Via his stupid video. I hope he doesn’t sell a single one. Piece (of shit) sells but who’s buying?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

Dave is a lot more deserving than this fucking goober.


----------



## Descent (Nov 11, 2019)

... and the biggest travesty comitted is the fact that he wears a Pantera shirt in that video. Come on, dude, you'll make sure a profit on these guitars, might buy a Megadeth shirt for a few bucks


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 11, 2019)

I the dick that runs Essex loses his ass and ends up having to dump some of those charvel stars he's been hoarding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2019)

Can we get a title change? Something like "D*ckhead gear flipper buys Dave Mustaine's gear to resell at a more expensive price".


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we get a title change? Something like "D*ckhead gear flipper buys Dave Mustaine's gear to resell at a more expensive price".


Well if you watch his YouTube video he has plenty of good reasons why he did what he did. All of which are dumb as shit, and only a dumbass wouldn’t be able to see through his bullshit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we get a title change? Something like "D*ckhead gear flipper buys Dave Mustaine's gear to resell at a more expensive price".



i gotchu


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 11, 2019)

Thread just got better.


----------



## Necky379 (Nov 11, 2019)

Unbelievable, no class.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Nov 11, 2019)

I love how he says he's getting attacked by Russian bots. Sure dude, you snatched up all of the Mustaine guitars to flip them, and it's only bots mad at you. DEFINITELY NOT, you know, the real guitar players who wanted a chance to own a real Mustaine guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

Descent said:


> ... and the biggest travesty comitted is the fact that he wears a Pantera shirt in that video. Come on, dude, you'll make sure a profit on these guitars, might buy a Megadeth shirt for a few bucks


He'd be that clown ass dickhead who'd point out how little you know because, "hurr durr, Dime almost joined Megadeth, but he wanted his brother to drum and Nick was already in the band."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we get a title change? Something like "D*ckhead gear flipper buys Dave Mustaine's gear to resell at a more expensive price".


The original prices weren't that bad.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

thrashinbatman said:


> I love how he says he's getting attacked by Russian bots. Sure dude, you snatched up all of the Mustaine guitars to flip them, and it's only bots mad at you. DEFINITELY NOT, you know, the real guitar players who wanted a chance to own a real Mustaine guitar.


Yeah, I guess I am a "Russian bot" for calling him out on his shitty video. Dude's as delusional as Hillary.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The original prices weren't that bad.



Didn't say his prices were expensive. Was saying the dude jacked the price up. The fact that Mustaine's prices were reasonable make this dude's move even more assholish.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't say his prices were expensive. Was saying the dude jacked the price up. The fact that Mustaine's prices were reasonable make this dude's move even more assholish.


Yeah. Dave's prices were very generous and you can tell what his intent was, and this wasn't it. Dude is a snake and I hope this shit catches up to him sooner or later. I can't think of a nicer guy for it to happen to, either.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 11, 2019)

thrashinbatman said:


> I love how he says he's getting attacked by Russian bots. Sure dude, you snatched up all of the Mustaine guitars to flip them, and it's only bots mad at you. DEFINITELY NOT, you know, the real guitar players who wanted a chance to own a real Mustaine guitar.



Rival guitar flippers, from Russia with love~


----------



## Vyn (Nov 11, 2019)

I've been under a rock for a few weeks because exams and completely missed all of this. Jesus fucking Christ. How... Why... 

I fucking hate humanity sometimes


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 11, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> He's getting a LOT of "dislikes" on that video. I think it's double the number of "likes".



Yes, I noticed that. Keep em coming!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 12, 2019)

Vyn said:


> I've been under a rock for a few weeks because exams and completely missed all of this. Jesus fucking Christ. How... Why...
> 
> I fucking hate humanity sometimes


Because some idiot saw Dave's cancer treatment fund garage sale as a way to cash in. You know, as you do when you're highly unscrupulous.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Nov 12, 2019)

Well let's not forget he still needs to sell them at high price. Not sure if this is easy task. He could very well end up stuck with guitars that Dave never even touched (I havent read what guitars he was selling so I can be way way wrong here).


----------



## Adieu (Nov 12, 2019)

Boris_VTR said:


> Well let's not forget he still needs to sell them at high price. Not sure if this is easy task. He could very well end up stuck with guitars that Dave never even touched (I havent read what guitars he was selling so I can be way way wrong here).



If he's that unscrupulous, he'll certainly hope and hold for news of death if it seems at all possible/likely in the next few years

That's always been a well-known rule of the art/autograph/memorabilia/etc collectibles market, and would almost surely apply here as well.... Hell, remember all the too-long-running police/detective shows of the last few decades? They've ALL had "culprit kills artist to manipulate the market and cash in on the postmortem hype" episodes


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> i gotchu



D-bag is just so polite sounding though.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Nov 12, 2019)

Adieu said:


> If he's that unscrupulous, he'll certainly hope and hold for news of death if it seems at all possible/likely in the next few years
> 
> That's always been a well-known rule of the art/autograph/memorabilia/etc collectibles market, and would almost surely apply here as well.... Hell, remember all the too-long-running police/detective shows of the last few decades? They've ALL had "culprit kills artist to manipulate the market and cash in on the postmortem hype" episodes


To be honest I didn't think about that scenario since (I could be mistaken) I believe that his cancer is treatable with solid results? But you can be right.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 12, 2019)

We should stage some kind of heist to intercept them before they get to him.

Wait a minute, I probably shouldn't have said that on here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2019)

narad said:


> D-bag is just so polite sounding though.



I didn't want to make the thread title too vulgar for those browsing at work/school.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 12, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> We should stage some kind of heist to intercept them before they get to him.
> 
> Wait a minute, I probably shouldn't have said that on here.



Jeff, is that you bro?


----------



## protest (Nov 12, 2019)

Adieu said:


> If he's that unscrupulous, he'll certainly hope and hold for news of death if it seems at all possible/likely in the next few years



That's what I was thinking, which makes it even more disgusting.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagine being enough of a duck that everyone takes Dave Mustaine's side.

By the way, does anybody have the links to the original ads? I didn't see what was for sale or the prices.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m completely unsurprised that these ended up with a flipper, it’s a lowdown thing to do whilst Mustaine is raising money for medical bills, but in the days where the flipper can *literally* make money from a video where we watch just to see how much of a douche he is, why _wouldn’t_ he buy and flip these???

He’ll do a reaction video to the SSO outrage soon, then an apology video, then still flip the guitars


----------



## Boris_VTR (Nov 12, 2019)

Did Dave rally said that it is for medical bills? How bad must it be that musician with his legacy has to sell equipement for this reason?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2019)

Boris_VTR said:


> Did Dave rally said that it is for medical bills? How bad must it be that musician with his legacy has to sell equipement for this reason?



Jeff hannemann did the same thing.


----------



## Descent (Nov 12, 2019)

Dave has done this several times before in similar fashion. Artist usually can do it when their endorsement deal runs out or when there's a clause in the endorsement deal, like health reasons which he might be using here to get rid of overly accumulated gear. 

Having seen videos of Metallica, Dime, John 5 and other dude's guitar collections, I am sure he's got quite a few planks left. This dude most likely ended up with the bad or odd duck instruments that didn't jive with Dave anyway. 

Vinnie was almost in Pantera? Hell no, Dave won't take such an obese sloppy drummer, that's why Dime and him didn't get along, he had to bring "Pinkie" with him to all the bands he was in.


----------



## fcv (Nov 12, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Imagine being enough of a duck that everyone takes Dave Mustaine's side.
> 
> By the way, does anybody have the links to the original ads? I didn't see what was for sale or the prices.


Just have to use the sold listings checkbox, and you end up here: https://reverb.com/shop/the-official-dave-mustaine-reverb-shop?show_only_sold=true

I did get a little laugh about wondering how that guy intends to flip dave's old d-link ethernet switch.


----------



## Rotatous (Nov 12, 2019)

God what a douchey move.


----------



## Descent (Nov 12, 2019)

fcv said:


> I did get a little laugh about wondering how that guy intends to flip dave's old d-link ethernet switch.



The switch that was used by Dave to send acerbic comments to his lawyers and Junior during the Mustaine/Ellefson trials. It also sparked the burst of creativity and rebith, a period of emails between Dave and henchmen also failing several times, it's error message "system failure" sparking the title "The System Has Failed"


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Nov 12, 2019)

This guy is a joke. He talks about how his studio monitors cost £10k each, so believes monetary value means better recordings. He has like 10 artists on his studio's alumni page, none of which have any links to hear what his tracks even sound like. He's a scummy salesman. He's not honest, he's there to flip for profit, and judging by his setup and sheer lack of credentials, he probably is not a good recording/mixing engineer either, just thinks owning the right looking gear makes him one. EDIT: It seems like he has nothing to do with that aspect, just the business side of things.

I sincerely hope no one buys anything from this clown.

Sidenote: Check out his weird, awkward interviews of bands he's had in his studio. The videos are super unprofessional and have an odd, creepy vibe to them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2019)

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/h...dave-mustaines-guitars-from-reverb-shop-sale/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 12, 2019)

Only one of the comments supports this dickhead, and only because "hurr durr, free market, you commies." Trolling most likely, but still an idiot.


----------



## SDMFVan (Nov 12, 2019)

Sort of related, but I've heard some rumors that Dave's endorsement with Dean ended and he's signing with Gibson. He had a similar sale when he went from Jackson to ESP, and then again when he went to Dean.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 12, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Only one of the comments supports this dickhead, and only because "hurr durr, free market, you commies." Trolling most likely, but still an idiot.


Well, technically/legally the guy didn't do anything "wrong". He just beat everyone else to the finish line. So yeah, the free market allows that.

The flipside is that if you aren't a thoughtful person, you become engulfed by greed and selfishness, which is exactly what happened here. At the end of the day, the dude's pocket will be fatter, but he has lost a great deal of respect for his tactless actions. It speaks volumes about his character.

A noble gesture would be to resell the guitars and donate the profit to Dave's medical expenses, not "I'm gonna put that money back into my studio, blah, blah, blah".

Btw, i still have no idea why Dave just didn't auction his gear. I think that would have resulted in a more balanced outcome.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 12, 2019)

SDMFVan said:


> Sort of related, but I've heard some rumors that Dave's endorsement with Dean ended and he's signing with Gibson. He had a similar sale when he went from Jackson to ESP, and then again when he went to Dean.



That would be sweet seeing some Mustaine Gibson models!


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 12, 2019)

sevenfoxes said:


> Well, technically/legally the guy didn't do anything "wrong". He just beat everyone else to the finish line. So yeah, the free market allows that.
> 
> The flipside is that if you aren't a thoughtful person, you become engulfed by greed and selfishness, which is exactly what happened here. At the end of the day, the dude's pocket will be fatter, but he has lost a great deal of respect for his tactless actions. It speaks volumes about his character.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking he went the Reverb route because it's probably easier & less hassle. Conversely, if he did go the auction route ( Scott Ian had a gear auction a year or two ago) the same thing could have happened where 'Richie Rich' would've just outbid & driven the price up so high on everything, he would have ended up with them all anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 12, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I'm thinking he went the Reverb route because it's probably easier & less hassle. Conversely, if he did go the auction route ( Scott Ian had a gear auction a year or two ago) the same thing could have happened where 'Richie Rich' would've just outbid & driven the price up so high on everything, he would have ended up with them all anyway.


Except that he is unlikely to recoup his money or do so 2, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20 times over like this dickhead is likely to try doing. And yeah, "legally," he did nothing wrong, but ethically, he's a piece of garbage.



sevenfoxes said:


> Btw, i still have no idea why Dave just didn't auction his gear. I think that would have resulted in a more balanced outcome.


Probably because he was under the insane notion that fans would love to have these pieces of gear and fans should have the ability to get said gear. But instead, this useless fucking dildo decided, "Hey, I know, I'll buy them all and try to sell them for 4x the fucking price. What a great idea!"


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 12, 2019)

It’ll be interesting to see how the flipping goes for the new owner.

I’m not the biggest Mustaine fan, so my view might not be spot in, but if I *was* going to go after one of his guitars, it’d have to be a Jackson. I wonder how many folks will pay over the odds for ‘just any’ of his guitars, as opposed to a really special one?


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 12, 2019)

So what, I’ve skipped much of the thread some guy just bought every lot at once, or he contacted Dave & did it via a private sale? I thought the store was up and running for a while? Very out of the loop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> some guy just bought every lot at once


Yu[


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 12, 2019)

Well Dave made his money for hospital bills so at least that’s good.


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2019)

Man, cancer and eight Axe-FX IIs... Hoping Dave a speedy recovery from both conditions.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 12, 2019)

hurr durr free market. 

Dave should have auctioned his gear or priced it higher. 

Or he could have denied the sale on reverb. You don't have to sell shit you know. You could not sell it.


----------



## ramses (Nov 12, 2019)

Even Guitar World is reporting on this ...

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/th...ustaines-guitars-from-his-massive-reverb-sale


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 12, 2019)

It's a dick move but it is the free market, which sucks. It's just because it's one guy who bought them I think why everyone is upset. If 20 different people bought one guitar and later flipped them for more money then nobody would know, and if they did know it would only be a guitar here and there and almost expected to sell for more. Most people eventually sell guitars, even one's owned by famous people. Dude got a deal and beat everyone to the punch. I've lost out on a lot of stuff this way and it sucks. We'll probably never hear about the profits made on the recent Gilmour guitar auction winners who will ineveitably be flipping them. But definitely a dick move.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 13, 2019)

Well, I for one am less interested in buying an instrument that an artist used to own. I AM interested in buying a guitar DIRECTLY from the artist, though. To me, that's the story you can tell. Unless we're talking about Jimi Hendrix or something, where I can't actually buy it from him. So if I see a Jackson that Mustaine used to own, but I gotta buy it from some dude in England, I'm not super interested. And that's removing the factor of who this guy is. I wouldn't buy anything from this asshole on principle alone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 13, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> It's a dick move but it is the free market, which sucks. It's just because it's one guy who bought them I think why everyone is upset. If 20 different people bought one guitar and later flipped them for more money then nobody would know, and if they did know it would only be a guitar here and there and almost expected to sell for more. Most people eventually sell guitars, even one's owned by famous people. Dude got a deal and beat everyone to the punch. I've lost out on a lot of stuff this way and it sucks. We'll probably never hear about the profits made on the recent Gilmour guitar auction winners who will ineveitably be flipping them. But definitely a dick move.


That part I'm upset about is some useless dickhead taking advantage of someone likely selling this stuff to pay for cancer treatments so he can try to flip it for 3x what he paid.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 13, 2019)

Dick move sure, but to put it up on YouTube bragging about it only made it worse.


----------



## Edika (Nov 13, 2019)

Well he gets so much hate because most people are aware of his practices by now. Buy he doesn't care anymore. Soulless ghouls like him don't get phased by such trivial things like ethics.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 13, 2019)

ramses said:


> Even Guitar World is reporting on this ...
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/th...ustaines-guitars-from-his-massive-reverb-sale



' Anyone interested in playing one of Mustaine’s guitars can come out to his studio and give it a whirl. And if that sounds like too big of a trip? He also reports that he’ll eventually be putting all the instruments up for sale again.' 

I like how he said "eventually"... ie: once the heat dies down and hopefully people start to forget what a douche he is, he'll try to quietly sell one here & there.


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 13, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> ' Anyone interested in playing one of Mustaine’s guitars can come out to his studio and give it a whirl.



He forgot to mention that he charges 65 GBP (about 85 USD) an hour in studio time to try the guitars.


----------



## narad (Nov 13, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> He forgot to mention that he charges 65 GBP (about 85 USD) an hour in studio time to try the guitars.



What about all that "free time"?


----------



## jonsick (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm not sure about this; it didn't seem like the guy was bragging. If it's the same dude, I've seen some of his guitars for sale on eBay. He has some pretty nice ones around, one or two I'm looking at seriously.

I mean, he was straight up honest about what he did and why. He did it to raise the profile on his studio business and having that cachet of being able to record with Megadeth's gear and espousing the main tagline of being a primarily heavy-metal orientated recording studio has got to be a plus for them. 

I don't know if I would have bought ALL of them myself, maybe a few would have done, but he obviously has some sort of idea behind it. I'd love to test how amenable they are to letting people come by and record with them, but I do all the recording for my band myself so have no need of their studio right now. 

Personally I can understand the frustration, but how many of you mega-pissed off people were serious about putting your own money down and buying any of them? Ignore the coulda woulda shoulda, were you actually moving cash from your savings account to your debit account and getting ready to buy one? It seems to me that the effort this guy went to to ensure cash was available seems a much longer process than it would have taken, say, me to do... but I was never gonna buy one. So I didn't.

If the guy is straight up and bought them for people to use in his studio, maybe letting the occasional one go, who's business is it to police him and tell him he can't do that?

Or have I really missed something? Do tell if I have...Seriously, not trying to be an arse, just genuinely don't get the bottom line here.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 13, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> ' Anyone interested in playing one of Mustaine’s guitars can come out to his studio and give it a whirl. And if that sounds like too big of a trip? He also reports that he’ll eventually be putting all the instruments up for sale again.'
> 
> I like how he said "eventually"... ie: once the heat dies down and hopefully people start to forget what a douche he is, he'll try to quietly sell one here & there.



I've seen his eBay shop previously. The impression I get is that he does do this. My memory tells me that he held onto a couple of amp heads from some band a while back and eventually sold them on. OK there was a markup due to who the guys were who owned them (sorry memory is sketchy as to who and what amps these were) but it just sounds like he wheels and deals occasionally. 

Just like most people do too...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 13, 2019)

narad said:


> What about all that "free time"?



Sure, _going _to his studio is "free" until he hits you with this at the end of the session







Those $10k monitors aren't going to pay for themselves, you know


----------



## TedEH (Nov 13, 2019)

jonsick said:


> he wheels and deals occasionally.
> 
> Just like most people do too...


I don't think that's a fair assumption. Lots of people don't just flip stuff to make a buck off of whatever sucker didn't beat them to it. He's taking something that's of value to people and boosting the value for his own benefit. I'm not a big fan of flipping stuff this way either.

There's a difference between something like trying a guitar, deciding you don't like it, sell it at the same price or a loss, etc. vs trying to squeeze money out of those who would want to ultimately own the instruments. There's an almost malicious intent attached to it. Like hey - why let someone just have something, when I can make a buck off them first?


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Nov 13, 2019)

I didn't know who this person was until I read this thread. After looking at his reverb page, I hopefully Mustaine lives until he is 120 years old so this guy gets nothing when he tries to flip them for more. It doesn't look like he is moving that much gear on reverb with the over pricing model he is living by.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 13, 2019)

He looks like a dude who buy them all. Just bizness to him. 

I thought his guitars were cool but who wants a bunch of Deans!


----------



## StevenC (Nov 13, 2019)

Why are we acting like £10k monitors are even good?


----------



## TedEH (Nov 13, 2019)

We all know you can't mix reliably on monitors that cost any less than £73k.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Nov 13, 2019)

TedEH said:


> We all know you can't mix reliably on monitors that cost any less than £73k.



This is the real reason my mixes suck. I only spent a measly £500 on these pieces of shite.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 13, 2019)

OliOliver said:


> This is the real reason my mixes suck. I only spent a measly £500 on these pieces of shite.


That's exactly why your mixes sound like dookie in a Suzuki. Time to up your game and spend that 3k on some monitors, bro.

(Note:  )


----------



## StevenC (Nov 13, 2019)

I swear I saw a video where Steve Vai said his monitors cost half million, and this being sevenstring.org Steve Vai is always right.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 13, 2019)

StevenC said:


> I swear I saw a video where Steve Vai said his monitors cost half million, and this being sevenstring.org Steve Vai is always right.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 13, 2019)

StevenC said:


> I swear I saw a video where Steve Vai said his monitors cost half million, and this being sevenstring.org Steve Vai is always right.



I think Vai’s monitors were $777,777 each and he has 7 of them...

_I have no idea how much studio monitors *actually* cost, I’m just playing around with Vai’s thing for the number 7._


----------



## StevenC (Nov 13, 2019)

Watched the video again, turns out Vai's monitors are only $60k.


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 13, 2019)

the best studio monitors are whatever you're most familiar with


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 13, 2019)

cGoEcYk said:


> I thought his guitars were cool but who wants a bunch of Deans!


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 14, 2019)

fcv said:


> I did get a little laugh about wondering how that guy intends to flip dave's old d-link ethernet switch.


I thought you were joking but sure enough dave sold a 10/100 switch. I guess it does warm my heart a little that the scammiest gear flipper on reverb wasted 20 dollars on a 10/100 switch in late 2019 just because dave mustaine owned it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 14, 2019)

Wait, Dave sold a fucking switch? As in for a network?


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 14, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wait, Dave sold a fucking switch? As in for a network?


Yep. Not even gigabit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 14, 2019)

CapinCripes said:


> Yep. Not even gigabit


----------



## jonsick (Nov 14, 2019)

TedEH said:


> I don't think that's a fair assumption. Lots of people don't just flip stuff to make a buck off of whatever sucker didn't beat them to it. He's taking something that's of value to people and boosting the value for his own benefit. I'm not a big fan of flipping stuff this way either.
> 
> There's a difference between something like trying a guitar, deciding you don't like it, sell it at the same price or a loss, etc. vs trying to squeeze money out of those who would want to ultimately own the instruments. There's an almost malicious intent attached to it. Like hey - why let someone just have something, when I can make a buck off them first?



Well that's not entirely true... there are plenty people demanding maximum bucks for things like the Charvel Model 6, or even old Jackson/Charvel generally. I bought my M6 for about £200 used many years ago, but the same model now will run you about £1000 or more dependent on the finish. OK I may have gotten a bargain but at the end of the day I bought mine when nobody wanted them.

If I were to sell it - and I would not - why would I sell for that same £200? Would anybody? I doubt it. It's the same as those guys with super-vintage Fender guitars. They may have bought their Strat in 1962 for a few hundred but now the same guitar would cost you four figures. Even Kurt Cobain bought Jaguars and Jazzmasters when nobody wanted them, not the case anymore. Same as Dimebag; he started on Dean MLs when nobody wanted them and picked them up for not very much. Again a Dean ML or Fender Jaguar made in the same years as when the above two were buying them up would cost you silly amounts of money.

I get the frustration and the potential for greed. I do get it. But to go back to my original question, how many people who are complaining were genuinely going to pull the trigger on any of those guitars? Further to that, are people more annoyed about this person taking the plunge and doing it, or more angry that they didn't get something cut-price? I'm sure we'd all like to be here toting the "I got a Dave Mustaine Dean Z for £silly when it's worth £muchos!"

The history of internet guitar buying is full of people who shout off about what a score they got on certain items. I've given "scores" myself; when I was hard up and had to sell amps for 2/3rds of what I could have got or risk being evicted, it was a thing. I had to take the hit for the quick sale, it's the nature of life. I'm not in that position anymore so have no intention of giving "scores". 

It opens a whole bunch of questions. Other than one guy hoarding them for a while and flipping the ones he doesn't want, what's the issue? Personally I just see it as borderline jealousy. Even if he does come back in a year or two and put them up for £10,000 each, who's gonna buy em?

FWIW, there's another thread around here about Jeff Hanneman's widow selling his gear and asking upwards of $75,000 for just one of those pieces. Insane price for sure, I certainly won't be remortgaging the house for one. But could that not be slotted into the same category?


----------



## dr_game0ver (Nov 14, 2019)

The guy is named after one of the most known bad guy in video game history, is a used car salesman and a YouTube click bait douche...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 14, 2019)

jonsick said:


> Well that's not entirely true... there are plenty people demanding maximum bucks for things like the Charvel Model 6, or even old Jackson/Charvel generally. I bought my M6 for about £200 used many years ago, but the same model now will run you about £1000 or more dependent on the finish. OK I may have gotten a bargain but at the end of the day I bought mine when nobody wanted them.
> 
> If I were to sell it - and I would not - why would I sell for that same £200? Would anybody? I doubt it. It's the same as those guys with super-vintage Fender guitars. They may have bought their Strat in 1962 for a few hundred but now the same guitar would cost you four figures. Even Kurt Cobain bought Jaguars and Jazzmasters when nobody wanted them, not the case anymore. Same as Dimebag; he started on Dean MLs when nobody wanted them and picked them up for not very much. Again a Dean ML or Fender Jaguar made in the same years as when the above two were buying them up would cost you silly amounts of money.
> 
> ...



people are just being weird.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 14, 2019)

jonsick said:


> Well that's not entirely true...


Which part of what I said isn't true? I didn't say there aren't people out there who flip gear to make a buck, but it's not how everyone operates. I'm not making any statement about the values of the instruments.



jonsick said:


> how many people who are complaining were genuinely going to pull the trigger on any of those guitars?


Honestly, this is SSO you're talking about. Go look at the kinds of things people buy on here. I would be 0% surprised if a couple of them ended up in the hands of users of this forum. So yes, I do think it's possible that some of the people complaining would have pulled the trigger if they had been given the chance for a reasonable price before it ended up in the hands of someone who was just going to inflate the price and flip them.



jonsick said:


> Other than one guy hoarding them for a while and flipping the ones he doesn't want, what's the issue?


In other words.... "other than [literally the issue], what is the issue?"



jonsick said:


> Even if he does come back in a year or two and put them up for £10,000 each, who's gonna buy em?


If the intent of the sale was to put the instruments in the hands of someone who would play them, then that opportunity is gone. Nobody who would play the instrument will pay 10k for one of them. It'll end up going to a collector or something with with deep pockets instead. It ceases to be an instrument and becomes a collectors piece, a decoration, a point for some rich guy to brag about.

People are upset, not because they missed out for themselves, but because of the intent of the buyer and the way he goes about it. If he really just wanted to do a good thing, to have one of the guitars for the community around him and his studio to have access to, etc., then he could have easily done that with a single one of them, instead of buying them all.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 14, 2019)

dr_game0ver said:


> The guy is named after one of the most known bad guy in video game history, is a used car salesman and a YouTube click bait douche...


Could you fill me in?


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 14, 2019)

dr_game0ver said:


> The guy is named after one of the most known bad guy in video game history, is a used car salesman and a YouTube click bait douche...


Ganondorf? Bowser?




WaLuigi?


----------



## jonsick (Nov 14, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Which part of what I said isn't true? I didn't say there aren't people out there who flip gear to make a buck, but it's not how everyone operates. I'm not making any statement about the values of the instruments.


I was more eluding to the prospect that people don't flip gear for more cash. They clearly do and anyone would if the opportunity arose. If that strat sitting in your bedroom cupboard suddenly became worth ten times what it is now tomorrow, you'd bite I'm sure. Anyone would!



> Honestly, this is SSO you're talking about. Go look at the kinds of things people buy on here. I would be 0% surprised if a couple of them ended up in the hands of users of this forum. So yes, I do think it's possible that some of the people complaining would have pulled the trigger if they had been given the chance for a reasonable price before it ended up in the hands of someone who was just going to inflate the price and flip them.



I don't doubt it. But you have to look at the facts. I have no idea what he bought them for as simply I wasn't interested in buying anything. But let's say I was. What did they go for, around £3000 for the guitar? To do it, I'd have to move money from my savings, maybe a few hours for my bank, and hit buy. If you listen to this guy's youtube video, he needed to do a lot more set up work than I would have had to do, including calling his bank to tell them there were a lot of purchases about to happen. You can argue that he had a lot more hoops to jump through to execute this plan than anyone else.

My point is, people had a window of opportunity. If they were serious about taking it, they would have done so.



> In other words.... "other than [literally the issue], what is the issue?"


Again, people flip things all the time. Sometimes by chance, sometimes by construct. I don't however get the impression that he does intend to flip them in the manner people are suggesting. OK yes he's a businessman and I'm sure if I rocked up demanding to pay £10k for a guitar he'd be daft to say no.

All's I'm saying is, I have seen one of his auctions where he was auctioning off a pair of amps owned by some band (sorry I don't remember the details). OK they were a little extra than standard used price, but they were not 10x the price or anything daft. We'll just have to agree to wait and see what he actually does do before either of us can say we were right.



> If the intent of the sale was to put the instruments in the hands of someone who would play them, then that opportunity is gone. Nobody who would play the instrument will pay 10k for one of them.  It'll end up going to a collector or something with with deep pockets instead. It ceases to be an instrument and becomes a collectors piece, a decoration, a point for some rich guy to brag about.


I hear you! However, nobody is throwing any angst at Jeff Hanneman's widow for effectively doing exactly that. Those guitars are only going to be a collector's investment and never likely to be played again. While I'd love to own one of those pieces and would/could pay a little more than what a typical example is worth, $75k is obscene. That is definitely stuffy collector's territory.

This guy seemed pretty open that anyone is able to use these guitars (albeit at his studio) which I'm sure he actually does charge money for. It's an asset to his business and I'm sure there are plenty guitarists out there who would happily go and use his studio for the potential of Dave's gear to be used on their recordings. While I'm not the biggest Dave fan, if someone offered me Dimebag's guitar to record with, it'd sway my preference for that particular studio is all I can say.



> People are upset, not because they missed out for themselves, but because of the intent of the buyer and the way he goes about it. If he really just wanted to do a good thing, to have one of the guitars for the community around him and his studio to have access to, etc., then he could have easily done that with a single one of them, instead of buying them all.



I'm sure he could have. But the thing is, the intent of the buyer as he stated in his own video seems to not be what the rest of the people on these forums are saying. In fact, he's openly saying that all these pieces are available for use (again I'm sure if you use his studio which really just does make sound business sense!) He hasn't talked about flipping them for £10k a piece, nor has he talked about shelving them for a generation so he can be a millionaire. These are the assumptions that have been labelled.

If you look at his auctions, most of the pieces he's been buying and selling for years do seem fairly priced if not absolute bargains. A couple of them I'm still considering even right now. While I have no doubt he paid less than what he's asking for some of those guitars, they're still not bad for the money he's asking for. I'd admit, it does put him in "trader" territory, but hey if he's happy and not doing any harm, what's the prob?

It seems the main intent of this person is to promote people using his studio. If you believe him in his die-hard Megadeth fan status, I'm sure if you add the 2+2, you'll get the answer. As for his attitude, he's getting a lot of flack and I'm not totally convinced it's really deserved. So of course he's going to adopt a "Ah, bite me" attitude eventually! 

Let's look at the other side of this. This is not the first time Dave Mustaine has done a gear sell-off. If you look for an ex-Dave guitar on ebay, most notably his old Jackson guitars, they will not be priced anything like a typical used example. I've seen them go for £6,000 for a standard run-of-the-mill Jackson KV2 - that being when this "main" Jackson was the KV1. 

It's also arguable that his tenure with Dean and the guitars that came about from that endorsement are not as valuable as his old Jacksons, the guitars he made his name with through the Rust In Peace sort of era. 

It's also arguable that, aside from a tragic circumstance happening, it's unlikely that this is the last Dave Mustaine sell-off. I'd wager that assuming Dave Mustaine has a long healthy life ahead of him as well as Megadeth, there will be another something like this in years to come. So having Dave Mustaine pieces out in the wild is unlikely to be a thing of the past. 

So far it does strike me as a lot of nonsense over something that someone did as a Mustaine fan who also wanted to boost his own studio's profile. While I'll patiently wait with you and see what he does over the next decade or so as to the fate of these guitars, the way I see it the guy does seem to be straight up with his how and why. If these guitars are indeed available for use and not being locked away in a cupboard somewhere, I don't see the issue. Personally if I could afford to buy every one of Dimebag's guitars and amps for my own studio, I'd do it in a heartbeat. So far, nothing that this guy has done seems suspect or any more a reaction to a response to undeserved Internet keyboard warrior ire.

Of course, if in two years he does auction them at Christies with a £50k reserve, I'll come back and post a video of me eating a hat. You can even send me the hat!


----------



## TedEH (Nov 14, 2019)

jonsick said:


> I was more eluding to the prospect that people don't flip gear for more cash. They clearly do and anyone would if the opportunity arose. If that strat sitting in your bedroom cupboard suddenly became worth ten times what it is now tomorrow, you'd bite I'm sure. Anyone would!


Realistically this is the point I most disagree with you on. Yes, people DO flip gear, but that wasn't my point. It's not the default mode for people. A lot of people would jump on the opportunity to benefit from the monetary value like that, but just as many wouldn't. If I suddenly found myself the owner of a really expensive item, it probably wouldn't change my sort of "relationship" to the instrument. I would neither rush to sell it, nor play it any more or less. Guitars, to me, are tools and occasionally carry some sentimental value, but they're not a container for monetary value. Once I own a guitar, its dollar value becomes irrelevant. I know that's not everyone either, but I don't think I'm the only one who thinks about it that way.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Nov 14, 2019)

I detest when people start separating quotes to address each part separately, but we're in it now.



jonsick said:


> I was more eluding to the prospect that people don't flip gear for more cash. They clearly do and anyone would if the opportunity arose. If that strat sitting in your bedroom cupboard suddenly became worth ten times what it is now tomorrow, you'd bite I'm sure. Anyone would!



Different situation. Selling a piece of gear you already own because it has become a collectors item is not the same as flipping. Flipping is buying something of value with intent to sell for profit. Of course, this is completely legal and is basically just trading. The difference here is Dave put a huge amount of gear up for sale so fans can buy pieces. What this guy did is buy it all up and essentially corner the "Used Dave Mustaine Gear" market. He got all but 2 if I remember correctly. He now controls how much those guitars will sell for, as he has no competition.



> I don't doubt it. But you have to look at the facts. I have no idea what he bought them for as simply I wasn't interested in buying anything. But let's say I was. What did they go for, around £3000 for the guitar? To do it, I'd have to move money from my savings, maybe a few hours for my bank, and hit buy. If you listen to this guy's youtube video, he needed to do a lot more set up work than I would have had to do, including calling his bank to tell them there were a lot of purchases about to happen. You can argue that he had a lot more hoops to jump through to execute this plan than anyone else.



He went through the same hoops you describe, the total amount of money was just higher. And let's not pretend this is work. It's not, it's 30 minutes of phone calls at most.



> My point is, people had a window of opportunity. If they were serious about taking it, they would have done so.



The window of opportunity was miniscule. I read the headline of Dave selling his gear and not even a day later I was watching Gannon's video. This is in part down to me, as evidently he already has some (if not all) of the guitars in his possession, taking into account the ship time from USA to UK. But I would've at least liked to SEE what guitars he had available.



> Again, people flip things all the time. Sometimes by chance, sometimes by construct. I don't however get the impression that he does intend to flip them in the manner people are suggesting. OK yes he's a businessman and I'm sure if I rocked up demanding to pay £10k for a guitar he'd be daft to say no.
> 
> All's I'm saying is, I have seen one of his auctions where he was auctioning off a pair of amps owned by some band (sorry I don't remember the details). OK they were a little extra than standard used price, but they were not 10x the price or anything daft. We'll just have to agree to wait and see what he actually does do before either of us can say we were right.



I don't know if this is the exact amp in question, but he had on eBay Matt Tuck's (Bullet For My Valentine) 6505/5150. It was for sale for £2000. A 6505. They sell used by normal schmucks like you or me for £500. An amp as common as the 6505 is not worth that much. Ever. Not even a block letter. Not even EVH's personal one, let alone something some dude played his butt-metal through.



> However, nobody is throwing any angst at Jeff Hanneman's widow for effectively doing exactly that. Those guitars are only going to be a collector's investment and never likely to be played again. While I'd love to own one of those pieces and would/could pay a little more than what a typical example is worth, $75k is obscene. That is definitely stuffy collector's territory.



This is a different scenario. Jeff is dead, and presumably left most (if not all) of his Earthly possessions to his wife. She is selling them with the intent to be bought as collectors items. Dave sold them to be played, which is why he priced them fairly. Higher than retail cost, sure, but still a good deal for USA custom shop guitars owned and played by Dave Mustaine. Gannon decided his own personal gain was more important than enthusiasts getting a chance at once in a lifetime gear.



> This guy seemed pretty open that anyone is able to use these guitars (albeit at his studio) which I'm sure he actually does charge money for. It's an asset to his business and I'm sure there are plenty guitarists out there who would happily go and use his studio for the potential of Dave's gear to be used on their recordings. While I'm not the biggest Dave fan, if someone offered me Dimebag's guitar to record with, it'd sway my preference for that particular studio is all I can say.



Asset, maybe, but truly a shitty business move. This is almost entirely negative press for him. Artists don't go to studios because they own rare pieces of gear, they go to studios because they'll record them and make them sound like the pros they want to be. I'm yet to see any evidence of this studio being capable of doing that. He doesn't even host examples of his studios work on his site. Not even LINKS to the bands pages where you can hear it. Amateur hour.



> I'm sure he could have. But the thing is, the intent of the buyer as he stated in his own video seems to not be what the rest of the people on these forums are saying. In fact, he's openly saying that all these pieces are available for use (again I'm sure if you use his studio which really just does make sound business sense!) He hasn't talked about flipping them for £10k a piece, nor has he talked about shelving them for a generation so he can be a millionaire. These are the assumptions that have been labelled.



Assumptions, yes, but this guy has been pulling this shit for years. When you hear hooves you think horses, not zebras.



> If you look at his auctions, most of the pieces he's been buying and selling for years do seem fairly priced if not absolute bargains. A couple of them I'm still considering even right now. While I have no doubt he paid less than what he's asking for some of those guitars, they're still not bad for the money he's asking for. I'd admit, it does put him in "trader" territory, but hey if he's happy and not doing any harm, what's the prob?



Most of Gannon's guitars for sale are production line guitars, that's why they're good deals. He bought many from Dave that are literally one of a kind. Don't think for a second these will go cheap, especially not with a history of Dave owning it. Let's rewind to the BFMV 6505. Do we really have to go into the detail the difference between Matt Tuck and Dave Mustaine?



> It seems the main intent of this person is to promote people using his studio. If you believe him in his die-hard Megadeth fan status, I'm sure if you add the 2+2, you'll get the answer. As for his attitude, he's getting a lot of flack and I'm not totally convinced it's really deserved. So of course he's going to adopt a "Ah, bite me" attitude eventually!



In all my years dealing with people, on and off the internet, I have never seen anyone adopt this attitude when they actually had a leg to stand on. It's a hail mary. "I'll show them how much I don't give a shit". They've already failed. They're fighting back the haters not for themselves, but for the haters. See Robb Flynn at basically any point in the last 5 years. Besides, this is totally irrelevant. Gannon still did what he did.



> This is not the first time Dave Mustaine has done a gear sell-off. It's also arguable that, aside from a tragic circumstance happening, it's unlikely that this is the last Dave Mustaine sell-off. I'd wager that assuming Dave Mustaine has a long healthy life ahead of him as well as Megadeth, there will be another something like this in years to come. So having Dave Mustaine pieces out in the wild is unlikely to be a thing of the past.



Picture a line outside a cinema (lets pretend it's for a screening of this brand new film called "Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back", so the internet isn't really a thing yet and you have to line up like a chump), now picture a guy who just happened to be near the very front of the line. Let's say he's third in line. Now imagine him buying every single ticket for every screening during it's run. As you can imagine, everyone who was excited for the movie and came to see it is now quite upset. "Relax!" he says, "I'll put them up for sale soon and you can get your ticket then!". Unfortunately, this guy has a history of doing this and usually charges out the ass for these tickets and ultimately, you now know you probably won't get to see it. Not any time soon, at least. Then imagine how you feel when someone pipes up and says "Hey, this wasn't the first movie, so I imagine there will be another sequel eventually!".

This is you. This is what you sound like.



> So far it does strike me as a lot of nonsense over something that someone did as a Mustaine fan who also wanted to boost his own studio's profile. While I'll patiently wait with you and see what he does over the next decade or so as to the fate of these guitars, the way I see it the guy does seem to be straight up with his how and why. If these guitars are indeed available for use and not being locked away in a cupboard somewhere, I don't see the issue. Personally if I could afford to buy every one of Dimebag's guitars and amps for my own studio, I'd do it in a heartbeat. So far, nothing that this guy has done seems suspect or any more a reaction to a response to undeserved Internet keyboard warrior ire.



Well, I guess we simply disagree on that. I think it was a dick move. We don't know for sure, but the general consensus is Dave is using this sale to assist in paying for his cancer treatments. Gannon decided to buy it all up so he could make a profit. Certainly not illegal, but questionable morally.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2019)

TIL don't buy anything from @jonsick


----------



## Descent (Nov 14, 2019)

Weiland's widow is selling all his hats, these will go really well with Dave Mustaine guitars, maybe we can get the guitar douche to buy them? 

https://www.metalsucks.net/2019/11/14/anyone-wanna-buy-scott-weilands-hats


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 15, 2019)

Worth noting that this person bought all of these within minutes of the gear being posted. Not a sizable margin for others to buy them up.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 15, 2019)

Hmmmmm.... I may stand corrected on some bits...


----------



## jonsick (Nov 15, 2019)

Randy said:


> TIL don't buy anything from @jonsick


Hahahaha. I don't buy or sell that often, but can assure that when I do, I do so properly. I have no need to go out trying to get the better of anyone. If anything, call it I wasn't as clued up as some of the posters above.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 15, 2019)

I don't understand what is so bad about flipping and making a profit. Honestly I don't. Isn't that how it's done? I use to bu and flip stuff onEbay all the time for profit (back when that was still possible). It was nice getting paid to try out and play with gear, and learn all about it too. I usually cleaned it up real good too and was a realiable source for people to buy from. I was honest in what was wrong or the condition etc and people could easliy go into my feedback and past and completed auctions and see how much I paid and when yet still willing paid the upcharge too. Everything product reselling is buy low sell high type stuff. I think that mat pricing is kinda bs but even that is still an agreement as well. That's the market. Early bird gets the worm as the saying goes. It sucks whenyour on the losing end but great when you're not. I've been on both sides, mainly on the losing end for several years now though. The ocassional deal does come, but you really have to look for it and be on top of it, which takes a lot of time. The payoff is the profit for your time and effort too, imo. If Mustaine wanted more he could have held auctions or hand picked who he wanted to have them or even set a limit etc. It was his deal and he made his deals. he got what he wanted.


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 15, 2019)

What a pretentious douche, I am amazed that he did not deactivate the likes/dislikes bar. Based on the comments below, he must be deleting many of them as they do not seem to match the above ratio of displeasure by the viewers. I would have preferred it if he said "I bought them to make profit, lots of it, judge me accordingly if you will" and not this whole thing of buying them so people can come to the studio and play them in the UK. He is clearly selling them already.

It is funny how he is attacked by Russians though, get Khabib involved and book the fight!


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 15, 2019)

OliOliver said:


> Well, I guess we simply disagree on that. I think it was a dick move. We don't know for sure, but the general consensus is Dave is using this sale to assist in paying for his cancer treatments. Gannon decided to buy it all up so he could make a profit. Certainly not illegal, but questionable morally.



That's just it, there were 20 (ish) guitars for sale and he still seemed irked that he may have not gotten 2 of them. If he wanted to buy them to 'share with fans', why not buy 6 or 8 of the ones he liked the most rather than getting every single one he could within the first minute or two of the store opening ? Also, from what I understand, it's not like he has a store in the high street of London. He's in a small studio out in the countryside that you really have to look for to find, so it's not as if hundreds of adoring fans are going to be flocking to his studio just to try a guitar that he's going to try and gouge them on the price of.

As for him charging 'reasonable prices', here's a real winner... 

https://reverb.com/item/28307206-es...en-with-tour-flight-case-coa-phoenix-firebird

$35k for an ESP that was owned by "Iron Maiden". Not Dave Murray, Adrian Smith or Janick Gers... it was owned by "Iron Maiden" himself. 
It's sales like this that are aimed at dopes who know NOTHING about guitars and just want something to hang on thier wall so that they can brag to people as they point to it & tell them how much he spent on it (even though it's only worth about 1/10th of what they spent on it).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 15, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's just it, there were 20 (ish) guitars for sale and he still seemed irked that he may have not gotten 2 of them. If he wanted to buy them to 'share with fans', why not buy 6 or 8 of the ones he liked the most rather than getting every single one he could within the first minute or two of the store opening ? Also, from what I understand, it's not like he has a store in the high street of London. He's in a small studio out in the countryside that you really have to look for to find, so it's not as if hundreds of adoring fans are going to be flocking to his studio just to try a guitar that he's going to try and gouge them on the price of.
> 
> As for him charging 'reasonable prices', here's a real winner...
> 
> ...


if you actually read the ad he claims that it went on tour with Iron Maiden since Dave was playing ESPs. Granted I don't ever remember seeing Dave play anything other than strats/LPs and the occasional V over the years. I've never once seen him with a firebird in his hands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2019)

Dave used ESPs in the late 80s and early 90s. He had several custom Strats made. That looks like a Phoenix from that era so it's most likely legit.






But I've never ever ever seen Dave use anything outside of an ESP Strat in that era. So it's like "Dave breathed in this instrument, so I'm throwing another 20 grand on it."


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 15, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dave used ESPs in the late 80s and early 90s. He had several custom Strats made. That looks like a Phoenix from that era so it's most likely legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I couldn't find ANY pics of him using a firebird of any kind. I think it was just a tour promo piece that Dave's tech got a hold of and sold off, so now gannon is conflating it as somehow being "owned by Iron Maiden"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 15, 2019)

Dave could use a Strat Ultra.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 15, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That part I'm upset about is some useless dickhead taking advantage of someone likely selling this stuff to pay for cancer treatments so he can try to flip it for 3x what he paid.


I don't think it for cancer treatment. If I got it right, if he needed money for this, he wouldn't have been selling his stuff at more or less market value. Compare this to how much Hanneman's wife is asking for his guitars. 
Mustaine is a millionnaire with diversified assets, not a young dude with one record and a surprise cancer at 22.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 15, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's just it, there were 20 (ish) guitars for sale and he still seemed irked that he may have not gotten 2 of them. If he wanted to buy them to 'share with fans', why not buy 6 or 8 of the ones he liked the most rather than getting every single one he could within the first minute or two of the store opening ? Also, from what I understand, it's not like he has a store in the high street of London. He's in a small studio out in the countryside that you really have to look for to find, so it's not as if hundreds of adoring fans are going to be flocking to his studio just to try a guitar that he's going to try and gouge them on the price of.
> 
> As for him charging 'reasonable prices', here's a real winner...
> 
> ...



A bit out of context, but I didn't know I wanted a Firebird with that headstock as badly as I want one now.


----------



## Genome (Nov 15, 2019)

When he lists the guitars, we should all message him en masse on every listing offering him £1 for each of them


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 15, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I don't understand what is so bad about flipping and making a profit. Honestly I don't. Isn't that how it's done? I use to bu and flip stuff onEbay all the time for profit (back when that was still possible). It was nice getting paid to try out and play with gear, and learn all about it too. I usually cleaned it up real good too and was a realiable source for people to buy from. I was honest in what was wrong or the condition etc and people could easliy go into my feedback and past and completed auctions and see how much I paid and when yet still willing paid the upcharge too. Everything product reselling is buy low sell high type stuff. I think that mat pricing is kinda bs but even that is still an agreement as well. That's the market. Early bird gets the worm as the saying goes. It sucks whenyour on the losing end but great when you're not. I've been on both sides, mainly on the losing end for several years now though. The ocassional deal does come, but you really have to look for it and be on top of it, which takes a lot of time. The payoff is the profit for your time and effort too, imo. If Mustaine wanted more he could have held auctions or hand picked who he wanted to have them or even set a limit etc. It was his deal and he made his deals. he got what he wanted.


There's nothing wrong with flipping, but there is something wrong with attempting to rip people off.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 15, 2019)

flipping is my business and business is good 


TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Those $10k monitors aren't going to pay for themselves, you know


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's just it, there were 20 (ish) guitars for sale and he still seemed irked that he may have not gotten 2 of them. If he wanted to buy them to 'share with fans', why not buy 6 or 8 of the ones he liked the most rather than getting every single one he could within the first minute or two of the store opening ? Also, from what I understand, it's not like he has a store in the high street of London. He's in a small studio out in the countryside that you really have to look for to find, so it's not as if hundreds of adoring fans are going to be flocking to his studio just to try a guitar that he's going to try and gouge them on the price of.
> 
> As for him charging 'reasonable prices', here's a real winner...
> 
> ...



I just read the note, and holy shit it wasn't even owned by anyone from Iron Maiden. Literally just an off-the-shelf '80s Phoenix that was painted on and owned by one of their guitar techs.

Not to mention that the Floyd recess job looks pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 15, 2019)

The likelihood that the Dean guitars will be sold for more than that Phoenix is pretty high. This dude is a useless dildo. And the fact some are defending his actions and "don't see the problem" elsewhere is pretty disgusting.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 15, 2019)

sevenfoxes said:


> There's nothing wrong with flipping, but there is something wrong with attempting to rip people off.



I guess I just don't know what's really going on with this guy because I haven't looked into it other than what I've read here. I didn't know he was ripping people off. When it comes down to theft it's not right.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 15, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just read the note, and holy shit it wasn't even owned by anyone from Iron Maiden. Literally just an off-the-shelf '80s Phoenix that was painted on and owned by one of their guitar techs.
> 
> Not to mention that the Floyd recess job looks pretty fucking bad.



That's what I was thinking when I saw it. The note says that it was "owned by -insert scribbled name here- and used by Iron Maiden". I've been an on/off again fan of Maiden since the 80's and I've only EVER seen Dave use Strats from one company or another. The other two, I can't say either way but what raised a 'red flag' for me was that why wouldn't the guy who wrote the COA actually state which guy used it. Normally, you'd say it was used by Dave or Adrian or whoever 'OF Iron Maiden', not just the band name unless it kinda sorta wasn't used by them and that by naming one of them specifically would open him up to getting called out by said guitar player for writing a fake COA for a guitar none of them used.

The only thing I can think of is that maybe it was a 'backstage' guitar that the guys would use to sound check the amps or warm up or something like that and it never saw live use. Either way, even if they DID "use" it, there's no way it's worth close to $27K.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 15, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I guess I just don't know what's really going on with this guy because I haven't looked into it other than what I've read here. I didn't know he was ripping people off. When it comes down to theft it's not right.



That's what the dabate is, is it 'ripping people off' by overcharging for a guitar ? Some say that it is because he's charging far more than the actual value of the gear (amp, guitar or otherwise) simply because it was owned/used by someone famous or that it's a limited edition. Others are saying that it's not 'ripping people off' because people can look up to see what the actual value of the gear is and are absolutely free to pay or not pay whatever the guy is asking.

There's no question that it's shifty as hell and very ethically questionable but lots of people/companies do the same thing, so the best anyone can do is just not buy anything from him and let others know that his prices are grossly inflated for what they are.


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 15, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's what the dabate is, is it 'ripping people off' by overcharging for a guitar ?



I have read quite a few times that when he resells a guitar he doesn't mention flaws, damages etc in the listing. I would call that ripping people off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> I have read quite a few times that when he resells a guitar he doesn't mention flaws, damages etc in the listing. I would call that ripping people off.


And as you can tell above, he either posts wrong or misleading information.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 15, 2019)

oppgulp said:


> I have read quite a few times that when he resells a guitar he doesn't mention flaws, damages etc in the listing. I would call that ripping people off.



In cases like that, I agree 100%. Also, if he makes very spurious claims that such & such guitar was owned by Kirk Hammett or a particular amp was owned by Joe Satriani (as an example) and has no pictures or genuine signatures from the original artist/owner, then yeah, he definitely is a scumbag.


----------



## Edika (Nov 16, 2019)

Look I have no problem if someone buys a great guitar in a bargain, plays it, enjoys it and if he/she feels is doesn't suit them or just have too much stuff decides to sell it inthe current used market value, as long as the guitar is actually worth it with no functional flaws and being in a good cosmetic state. 

Buying something in a bargain even with the intention to sell in current used market price to make some profit then it's still ok in my books. 

Buying guitars at bargain prices with obvious issues that the previous seller disclosed in full and try to resell them at 70% of new prices without disclosing any of the issues and actually doing what you can to hide them is scumbag territory. Same goes for buying said gear again in bargain prices that has been owned by a relatively uknown musician and try to hype them to sell them more or equal to new prices of the same instrument. 

As well as what he did with the Mustaine guitars. To give an analogy it's the same as a band you wanted to see sells tickets online for £35, a reasonable price, some douche buys them all and sets the price at £150. Legal but still a total scumbag.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 16, 2019)

Dude is basically a ticket scalper, only instead of tickets it's guitars. Look at it that way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Dude is basically a ticket scalper, only instead of tickets it's guitars. Look at it that way.



"These tickets were personally sold to me by Metallica('s truck driver.)"


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 16, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "These tickets were personally sold to me by Metallica('s truck driver.)"


While on the Powerslave tour.


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 21, 2019)

How do you all know that the guitar was not owned by Eddie (Iron Maiden's mascot)? I think he should state that...and add 10.000$ to the price for good measure.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Nov 21, 2019)

If he's willing to charge $35k for a guitar that has dubious ties to Iron Maiden, just imagine how much he'll charge for a guitar he _bought _from Dave Mustaine.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 21, 2019)

M'fer lists a Randall Warhead half stack for $4.7K. Just because it's green.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 21, 2019)

thrashinbatman said:


> If he's willing to charge $35k for a guitar that has dubious ties to Iron Maiden, just imagine how much he'll charge for a guitar he _bought _from Dave Mustaine.


And then the shit shows begins 

I can't think of a word offensive enough to call him...but i also dont want to get the ban hammer


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 21, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> And then the shit shows begins
> 
> I can't think of a word offensive enough to call him...but i also dont want to get the ban hammer


Would it be a banable offense to say he snuggle humps his body pillow at night?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Would it be a banable offense to say he snuggle humps his body pillow at night?


I dont think that offensive enough...sadly


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 22, 2019)

I bet this guys sells pirated software on ebay too.


----------



## narad (Nov 22, 2019)

I bet this guy charges his mother for a hug.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 22, 2019)

I bet this guy is friends with Jeff Kiesel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2019)

I bet this guy makes djent covers of pop songs.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 22, 2019)

I bet this guy Autotunes his incoming voice calls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2019)

narad said:


> I bet this guy charges his mother for a hug.



And his kids have to pay him lunch money.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 22, 2019)

Imagine all the A88hats lining up at his studio to play Dave's guitars. 

In my mind, the fact that this loser owned it after Dave lowers the value considerably.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 22, 2019)

This guy's almost as bad as Trump or my mom


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 22, 2019)

we need to keep an eye out on his reverb page so once mustaines guitars start showing up we can post them here.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 22, 2019)

This guy is a pizza burn on the roof of the world's mouth.


----------



## Merrekof (Nov 22, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> we need to keep an eye out on his reverb page so once mustaines guitars start showing up we can post them here.


What if he's an SSO member? Maybe he'll sell 'm here on the forum


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2019)

This guy is the LEGO under all our feet.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 22, 2019)

This guy blasts subs at stop lights


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2019)

This guy takes pennies from the penny cup.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 22, 2019)

He's like the piece of popcorn that gets stuck between your back teeth when you have no toothpick to get it out.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 22, 2019)

This guy pages himself at Wal-Mart


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2019)

He probably shows up to restaurants right before they close.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 23, 2019)

He probably thinks Jim Belushi is funny.


----------



## narad (Nov 23, 2019)

He probably drives through town with his high beams on.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 23, 2019)

He probably whips his dingus trying to set the night on fire.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2019)

You just know he's the guy who puts the empty cereal box back in the pantry.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 23, 2019)

he is selling this...is this one of daves?

https://reverb.com/item/15628135-us...ted-edition-run-1-of-50-white-korina-explorer

edit: the description is a bit confusing to me, what do you guys think? im gonna quote it below in case it sells...



> **PART OF OUR MEGADETH ARTIST COLLECTION**
> We also have two Megadeth signed Chris Broderick personally owned guitars used by him to record on their album and also across the world on tour!
> 
> Insanely rare Dean USA Custom Shop Dave Mustaine Zero XO Explorer. Only 50 Limited Edition examples ever made...only a few have been signed by Dave and this is one of them! It is not known how many of these personally belonged to
> ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He probably shows up to restaurants right before they close.



And orders "for here."


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 23, 2019)

He probably parks his giant RV sideways and down the middle taking up 8 handicapped parking spots at the emergency room entrance of the hospital, for his yearly checkup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> he is selling this...is this one of daves?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/15628135-us...ted-edition-run-1-of-50-white-korina-explorer
> 
> edit: the description is a bit confusing to me, what do you guys think? im gonna quote it below in case it sells...



Translation:
_
"We don't have any confirmation or proof or CoA that this was owned by Dave, but it *could* have been, because there is only one gold colored Sharpie in the world, and we believe Dave owns it."
_
There is about as much proof that this was owned by Mustaine as it was owned by the Easter Bunny, which is why no one has bought it and it's only received two offers in a year.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 23, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Translation:
> _
> "We don't have any confirmation or proof or CoA that this was owned by Dave, but it *could* have been, because there is only one gold colored Sharpie in the world, and we believe Dave owns it."
> _
> There is about as much proof that this was owned by Mustaine as it was owned by the Easter Bunny, which is why no one has bought it and it's only received two offers in a year.



What's even funnier is that in the Reverb ad just below it in the 'similar listings', there's another Explorer from the very same run (#7 of 50) and they are asking about $1,300 less. But yeah. I looked at the list of stuff from the store and that one was not part of the sale.

Even more, people should report him for false advertising because he says in the title that it's "1 of 50", whereas in the picture of the COA, it CLEARLY states that it's "#10 of 50". If #7 is $3,200 then logically, #10 should be worth less...


----------



## StevenC (Nov 23, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> What's even funnier is that in the Reverb ad just below it in the 'similar listings', there's another Explorer from the very same run (#7 of 50) and they are asking about $1,300 less. But yeah. I looked at the list of stuff from the store and that one was not part of the sale.
> 
> Even more, people should report him for false advertising because he says in the title that it's "1 of 50", whereas in the picture of the COA, it CLEARLY states that it's "#10 of 50". If #7 is $3,200 then logically, #10 should be worth less...


To be fair to this AT&T of people, there is a difference between 1 of 50 and #1 of 50.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 23, 2019)

StevenC said:


> To be fair to this AT&T of people, there is a difference between 1 of 50 and #1 of 50.



That's kinda what I was getting at. Someone is selling a guitar from the very same limited edition series for $1,300 less. Granted, he didn't specifically say it was "#1 of 50" but they should still bust his chops for trying to rip people off. Also, the as for the one that is cheaper, says that the guitar is in "mint" condition, so the extra that the guy from Essex is asking is just proof that he's trying to take advantage of people.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 23, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> That's kinda what I was getting at. Someone is selling a guitar from the very same limited edition series for $1,300 less. Granted, he didn't specifically say it was "#1 of 50" but they should still bust his chops for trying to rip people off. Also, the as for the one that is cheaper, says that the guitar is in "mint" condition, so the extra that the guy from Essex is asking is just proof that he's trying to take advantage of people.


Don't get me wrong, this guy is the opposite of Batman, but I see ads every day with "Rare expensive guitar 1 of X" and then the first line or one of the pictures always confirms it's not #1 of X. It's not false advertising and there's plenty of valid reasons to criticise this human tennis elbow.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 23, 2019)

This guy leaves his stuff in the drier.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2019)

The906 said:


> This guy leaves his stuff in the drier.



And takes other people's wet clothes out to put his in.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 23, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> He probably parks his giant RV sideways and down the middle taking up 8 handicapped parking spots at the emergency room entrance of the hospital, for his yearly checkup.



I feel bad for being mean. I take it back.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 23, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I feel bad for being mean. I take it back.


This guy spends 16 minutes at the gas station register working his lottery and tobacco efforts.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 23, 2019)

The906 said:


> This guy spends 16 minutes at the gas station register working his lottery and tobacco efforts.


 In that case I give it back! : )


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2019)

The906 said:


> This guy spends 16 minutes at the gas station register working his lottery and tobacco efforts.



And parks his car at the only diesel pump the entire fucking time.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 27, 2019)

This guy smelt it because he dealt it, then denied that he supplied it.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 27, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Translation:
> 
> There is about as much proof that this was owned by Mustaine as it was owned by the Easter Bunny, which is why no one has bought it and it's only received two offers in a year.



My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who works for the Easter Bunny, that the Easter Bunny has no clear recollection of owning the guitar.

It *must* have belonged to Mustaine!!!


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 27, 2019)

He sounds like the kind of dude that would jar his own farts to sniff at a nickelback concert.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 27, 2019)

I bet he eats shit and out come hamburgers.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 27, 2019)

He probably takes candy from babies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2019)

He's the guy that walks on wet floors and claims he didn't see the sign.


----------



## TheTrooper (Nov 27, 2019)

Sooooo, You guys are pissed off, because somebody bought all the guitars (that you weren't interested in) with (his) money and intends to sell them in the future for more (without being this illegal).


mmmk


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 27, 2019)

TheTrooper said:


> Sooooo, You guys are pissed off, because somebody bought all the guitars (that you weren't interested in) with (his) money and intends to sell them in the future for more (without being this illegal).
> 
> 
> mmmk



Dave purposefully listed a bunch of cheaper and more random pieces so "fans" would be able to snag some stuff. 

It's bad form to arbitrarily snatch it all up, and it doesn't make it better that it was, admittedly, done as a publicity stunt. It also makes it doubly-not-better that he has a documented history of lying and telling half-truths about the gear he sells.

I don't think anyone would care if it wasn't for that three-pronged perfect storm of douchbaggery.


----------



## TheTrooper (Nov 27, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dave purposefully listed a bunch of cheaper and more random pieces so "fans" would be able to snag some stuff.
> 
> It's bad form to arbitrarily snatch it all up, and it doesn't make it better that it was, admittedly, done as a publicity stunt. It also makes it doubly-not-better that he has a documented history of lying and telling half-truths about the gear he sells.
> 
> I don't think anyone would care if it wasn't for that three-pronged perfect storm of douchbaggery.


No doubt about the publicity stunt. 
He did buy all of them for real; I don't really see the problem.
Don't know about his past history in selling gear, not familiar with him; if he his lying about the details it's simple: don't buy anything from him (and/or pay with PayPal or thru Reverb/whaterver platform)


----------



## narad (Nov 27, 2019)

Flipping gear isn't wrong or illegal, it's just douchey. Like not washing your hands after you go to the bathroom, and just running them under the water for a couple seconds with no soap, like that's gonna do anything. Then you go walking around with germ-hands, touching doorknobs and shaking hands with people. That fuckin' guy.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 27, 2019)

How about we all add his Mustaine stuff into our Reverb carts, then never buy.

"Hurry! 515 people have this item in their carts"


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (Nov 27, 2019)

The906 said:


> How about we all add his Mustaine stuff into our Reverb carts, then never buy.
> 
> "Hurry! 515 people have this item in their carts"



nah because that might actually pressure someone into buying it. It’d be better if we keep sending him really high offers on new accounts and not paying.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 27, 2019)

narad said:


> Flipping gear isn't wrong or illegal, it's just douchey. Like not washing your hands after you go to the bathroom, and just running them under the water for a couple seconds with no soap, like that's gonna do anything. Then you go walking around with germ-hands, touching doorknobs and shaking hands with people. That fuckin' guy.


This guy hits the hand dryer on the way out to make people think he washed his hands.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 27, 2019)

StevenC said:


> To be fair to this AT&T of people



What a fucking solid roast.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 27, 2019)

The906 said:


> How about we all add his Mustaine stuff into our Reverb carts, then never buy.
> 
> "Hurry! 515 people have this item in their carts"



...that's a "feature" intending to PRESSURE people on the fence into BUYING

You'd be making his day


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 27, 2019)

Walter W. said:


> Great musician but he looks like death warmed over


Great? He may be the ONLY genius in classic 80’s/heavy thrash metal. I mean that in all sincerity. There were many amazing players, a couple of prodigies and virtuosos, and a couple of great song writers, but the only person i can think of in as far of
-composition
-arrangment
-musicianship
- [his early years of solo/lead guitar and technical ability]

TBH, i think Dave mustaine is misunderstood. OFten seen as the rival of metallica, he is the true founder and leader, because he wrote all of the first four foundational albums, and hammer just played it until ....and justice for all.

In order to write the way Dave does, you have to be able to play technically great. I think Dave was sloppy but he had the ability and talent in him

Instead he focused on composition, rhythm(with solos), and vocals, and obviously he did this purposely......his voice isnt my favorite, and i love his playing even if its not the best or clean, but his music, i mean, it IS the foundation of metal, he’s responsible for thrash becoming what it became, like malmsteen’s playing bridged the gap between the old virtuosos of Europe and the self taught players from small town USA, Mustaine brought compositional genius to metal.

I dont mean like he was amazing. I mean, like Mozart, or Bach, Or Beethoven, or Tchaikovsky, or Verdi, or Rachmaninov or Debussy or Ravel.....he was up there with the greats.....

Unfortunately, his insecurities with Metallica, which I can empathize with and understand, limited his own progress.....if he focused on his own instead of the driving force as competing to beat Hetfield or prove him wrong (which he did in as far as music for musicians, but not in as far as sales, hetfield wins that one lol)

Anyway, just saying......Mustaine isnt given the credit he deserves or isn’t recognized for what he actual has done,(maybe his health isn’t good) all the drugs fucked him up, but in the 80’s he was like, THE force on the sunset strip....

Only Dimebag (RIP) couple be looked at similarly, IMHO, but to a much more basic and lesser extent


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 27, 2019)

I agree that if you credit Mustaine with all of Hetfield's best work then Mustaine is the greater of the two.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 27, 2019)

I never understood why people have such vested interests in the lives of celebrities. Stuff like the Mustaine vs Metallica was always so dumb to me. I listen to the music I like and don't really care what the artists personal life is/was like all that much unless they are just a complete and total douche bag. The only news I care about with bands is when the next album comes out and TMZ can worry about the drama.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m not trying to start a mega death rules “thing” or anything like that

I just mean people shit on Mustaine more than they give him his due credit, and he technically DID write the first four albums, which gave metallica their sound....

It influenced Hetfield through and just for all, which was all him, and then he totally shook of Dave’s ghost on the Black album, which was the new, reinvented metallica with Hetfield as the new backbone (no remnants or residual of Mustaine)

To his credit, again, Hetfield monopolized on what he could (from what I understand from friend of a friend, the story IS true, Hetfield got his ass beat by Mustaine, and that was the excuse to get rid of him, but Hetfield knew, you can’t have a lead guitarist who is also the composer, with an EGO like Dave’s, it wasn’t going to stick together too long, and boom, it got physical, perfect excuse to end ties....probably provoked BY Lars, in order to achieve the goal....get a Puppet, i mean a Hammet....(lol man hes’ the worst overpaid lead guitarist on earth, forget metal lol)

Again, Metallica is a $$$ MONEY $$$ Machine, just like kiss, after a few million records and world wide fans, who cares about the music? Lars saw it way ahead, Hetfield went along with it, Mustaine paid the price....he still is, poor bastard actually is suffering cuz he was kicked from the band he is responsible for launching to the top....oh well, hes a millionaire so fuck all of em lol j/k

FWIW, James is an EXCELLENT guitarist, AMAZING frontman, if not the BEST Frontman (besides Axel), and he actually can write nice music. It’s definitely not nearly as complex as Mustaine (obviously you can tell when Dave was totally out of the writing credits), i mean I can anyway. I’m sure you can too, most of you seem to be quite astute and for the most part, from the sound and video clips, many of you are pro level/awesome

So if you disagree with my opinion of Dave that’s fine, but the facts of Metallica’s origin (first 4 albums, and their huge success from those songs) should be attributed, at least compositionally, to the man who wrote it

I dont care about metallica or megadeth, thats like 10 years ago+
I just dont want Dave to miss this thread and not know a fan does appreciate his genius, if no one else......

Fuckin Lars.....lol


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 27, 2019)

- I think Dave was more techincally proficient than James, but James and Lars wrote songs more palatable to larger audiences. 
- I think Kirk gets way to much flak but he can play his ass off for sure. 
- They've all accomplished great success and have since made up to each other. 
- Both bands heavly influenced me in my earlier years in the 80's and 90's. I'm not a big fan of either bands later works, but even so they're still good pieces of work, just not my flavor. 
- They're all really well off and I doubt that Dave is selling the guitars because he needs the money for cancer treatments. That kind of money isn't anything when it comes to cancer treatments. Some of those nuclear medicine shots/tretments can be in the 10's of thousands per treatment. Selling a few guitars ain't gonna go very far for that. 
- I doubt Dave cares about these guitars anymore. I'm sure he has guitars he likes more currently.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 27, 2019)

Great points, and also I respect your opinion and life experience and their influence, so respect c7


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 27, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Great points, and also I respect your opinion and life experience and their influence, so respect c7


 Likewise.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2019)

I find Dave’s story inspirational. He was in a metal band, got kicked out, and got pissed and determined enough to make it big. He’s cocky, and not the best player, but to someone like me, who responds to failure with depression, I find it inspirational to learn about people who respond to failure with drive.


----------



## Meeotch (Nov 28, 2019)

I guess I never looked closely at the writing credits, but I thought Dave only wrote songs on Kill 'Em All? I know that Cliff was credited with writing a bunch of the classic harmonies that dominated early Metallica's bridges.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2019)

Meeotch said:


> I guess I never looked closely at the writing credits, but I thought Dave only wrote songs on Kill 'Em All? I know that Cliff was credited with writing a bunch of the classic harmonies that dominated early Metallica's bridges.



Kill 'em All and some songs from RtL. After that no more credits iirc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2019)

Meeotch said:


> I guess I never looked closely at the writing credits, but I thought Dave only wrote songs on Kill 'Em All? I know that Cliff was credited with writing a bunch of the classic harmonies that dominated early Metallica's bridges.



Dave wrote about half of Kill 'Em All and some of Ride The Lightning. There's debate as to his influence on Master of Puppets, but legally it's only 6 tracks off the first two albums.


----------



## budda (Nov 28, 2019)

Talking about DM being the 80's genius without mentioning Alex Skolnik just seems... wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2019)

budda said:


> Talking about DM being the 80's genius without mentioning Alex Skolnik and Eric Peterson just seems... wrong.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## budda (Nov 28, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fixed for accuracy



Appreciated.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 28, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dave wrote about half of Kill 'Em All and some of Ride The Lightning. There's debate as to his influence on Master of Puppets, but legally it's only 6 tracks off the first two albums.


Max,you are often a source of objective factual information. However, Mustaine isn’t credited , where he should be, his writing is ALL OVER the first four albums, no debating including master.....any REAL metal player/shredder can hear it/knows it if they listen....

Is that my opinion, not really, there has been a lot of issues because writing credits appear to have been altered...like Lars wrote music lol What did he write? The off rhythm snares and kicks he played or the ones he programmed/had his “guy” program....like it is what it is...legally 6 tracks. In reality, its much more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2019)

TBH both Lars and Mustaine are professional bullshitters so I wouldn't know who to believe either.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 28, 2019)

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Max,you are often a source of objective factual information. However, Mustaine isn’t credited , where he should be, his writing is ALL OVER the first four albums, no debating including master.....any REAL metal player/shredder can hear it/knows it if they listen....
> 
> Is that my opinion, not really, there has been a lot of issues because writing credits appear to have been altered...like Lars wrote music lol What did he write? The off rhythm snares and kicks he played or the ones he programmed/had his “guy” program....like it is what it is...legally 6 tracks. In reality, its much more



I don't doubt this who gets credit type bullshit goes on all the time. I do hear a lot of Mustaine influence, on the older albums, but unless one of them comes out about it, I don't think we can even know for sure other than a strong feeling about it.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 28, 2019)

I think all the credit should go to Mr. Whiskey, Ms. Cocaine, and Emperor Heroin.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah, can't we just get back to the matter at hand? This Behringer-era TC of humanity.


----------



## Boofchuck (Nov 29, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Yeah, can't we just get back to the matter at hand? This Behringer-era TC of humanity.


Yeah, let's get back to talking about the guy who lies about speeding up his guitar playthroughs.


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 8, 2020)

Wonder if it's been posted, otherwise it's a worthy bump. How will this end this time? 



https://reverb.com/news/megadeths-k...ns-of-guitars-and-stage-played-gear-on-reverb


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 8, 2020)

Lukhas said:


> Wonder if it's been posted, otherwise it's a worthy bump. How will this end this time?
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/news/megadeths-k...ns-of-guitars-and-stage-played-gear-on-reverb




- I doubt it matters much that Kiko owned a guitar compared to Mustaine. Kiko is a great player and seems like a great person, but I don't think anyone thinks of him when you say the word Megadeth. 

- When I think of the members of Megadeth I will always think Mustaine, Friedman, Ellefson, Menza. 

- I don't think of Kiko, Broderick, or Adler or the other hundred people that have been in the band, though they are all great musicians. A lot of people have been in Megadeth apparently : )
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Megadeth_band_members


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 8, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> - I doubt it matters much that Kiko owned a guitar compared to Mustaine. Kiko is a great player and seems like a great person, but I don't think anyone thinks of him when you say the word Megadeth.
> 
> - When I think of the members of Megadeth I will always think Mustaine, Friedman, Ellefson, Menza.
> 
> ...


Probably hits me more because I knew him more from his time in Angra. Still, a Grammy winning guitar is a Grammy winning guitar, regardless of who was in the band at the time.

And everyone knows Gar had the better drum parts anyway.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 8, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> - I doubt it matters much that Kiko owned a guitar compared to Mustaine. Kiko is a great player and seems like a great person, but I don't think anyone thinks of him when you say the word Megadeth.
> *
> - When I think of the members of Megadeth I will always think Mustaine, Friedman, Ellefson, Menza. *
> 
> ...



I think Friedman, Broderick, and then I remember Kiko is the one putting up with MegaDave now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 8, 2020)

Broderick was absolutely terrible. Might as well just set up a Guitar Pro track and save some money.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 8, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Broderick was absolutely terrible. Might as well just set up a Guitar Pro track and save some money.


 What do you mean, he's a really good guitarist. Do you just mean the albums he was on?


----------



## narad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dude needs to sell me his ESP SE sig:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 8, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> What do you mean, he's a really good guitarist. Do you just mean the albums he was on?


No, I find his playing to be really bland. He is a technically proficient guitarist, but he is very boring. Zero attitude. You can be both proficient and have tons of attitude to your playing as Paul Gilbert can attest to. Broderick's playing is the equivalent of playing a tablature in Guitar Pro. So glad that he and Shawn Drover left.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 8, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No, I find his playing to be really bland. He is a technically proficient guitarist, but he is very boring. Zero attitude. You can be both proficient and have tons of attitude to your playing as Paul Gilbert can attest to. Broderick's playing is the equivalent of playing a tablature in Guitar Pro. So glad that he and Shawn Drover left.


- I can understand that. I get what you mean. 
- I really do like the Dystopia album now with Kiko. It was the first thing Megadeth put out in a long time (like since Friedman days) I could get excited about again. It's good stuff.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 8, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No, I find his playing to be really bland. He is a technically proficient guitarist, but he is very boring. Zero attitude. You can be both proficient and have tons of attitude to your playing as Paul Gilbert can attest to. Broderick's playing is the equivalent of playing a tablature in Guitar Pro. So glad that he and Shawn Drover left.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 8, 2020)

As much as I love George Lynch, no way in hell am I sitting through Chris' playing. Thanks, though.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 8, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


>




Not sure what side (if any) of opinion you're trying to demonstrate with that, but i'm with Spaced Out Ace's taste on this... Holy shit i just want to skip forwards when ever Broderick is playing in that video. I have to summon up every bit of my concentration to stop myself automatically moving my mouse cursor to the progress bar constantly. My brain and ears do the equivalent of glazing over as soon as he starts playing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 8, 2020)

Broderick doesn't seem like a bad guy and he's pretty proficient on the guitar, no doubt. That said, you can be proficient AND attitude/interest shit to say on the guitar. Paul Gilbert certainly comes to mind.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 9, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


>






Spaced Out Ace said:


> Broderick doesn't seem like a bad guy and he's pretty proficient on the guitar, no doubt. That said, you can be proficient AND attitude/interest shit to say on the guitar. Paul Gilbert certainly comes to mind.



I just watched pt1 and pt2 of this. Thanks for sharing it it was pretty cool. Neither of them play much at all in it but it's neat watching them talk a bit. 
- key points are Lynch don't like modellers after trying an Axe II rig out compared to his real tube amp rig but uses them some in the studio, Broderick would prefer to use tubes but it's a cost thing. Lynch got back his amp stolen 30+ years ago back out of the blue. Lynch got his tiger striped guitar pieced together for about $40 in reject parts and then shortly after that it froze in a plane and the finished cracked all over it but it's still his main axe.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 9, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Not sure what side (if any) of opinion you're trying to demonstrate with that,



While I'm honestly on the Lynch side when it comes to playing, the his playing is the equivalent of Guitar Pro made me think of the you've got a pick taped to your thumb part so I thought it was relevant.



c7spheres said:


> . Lynch got his tiger striped guitar pieced together for about $40 in reject parts and then shortly after that it froze in a plane and the finished cracked all over it but it's still his main axe.



That's the thing I love about the "old" guitar heroes. Just like the Frankenstrat that people have spent so much time trying to copy, it was a bolted together piece of crap that'll always sound better than all the $2k plus guitars that I have.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 9, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I just watched pt1 and pt2 of this. Thanks for sharing it it was pretty cool. Neither of them play much at all in it but it's neat watching them talk a bit.
> - key points are Lynch don't like modellers after trying an Axe II rig out compared to his real tube amp rig but uses them some in the studio, Broderick would prefer to use tubes but it's a cost thing. Lynch got back his amp stolen 30+ years ago back out of the blue. Lynch got his tiger striped guitar pieced together for about $40 in reject parts and then shortly after that it froze in a plane and the finished cracked all over it but it's still his main axe.


Which amp is that? Doubt it's the one he and Warren used in the late 80s that is rumored to have been the same Slash used on AFD. Frankly, I like it more with Ratt and Dokken. Slash is kind of a tool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 9, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> While I'm honestly on the Lynch side when it comes to playing, the his playing is the equivalent of Guitar Pro made me think of the you've got a pick taped to your thumb part so I thought it was relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing I love about the "old" guitar heroes. Just like the Frankenstrat that people have spent so much time trying to copy, it was a bolted together piece of crap that'll always sound better than all the $2k plus guitars that I have.


A lot of that has to do with the player; fingers, technique, and dialing it in. Just gotta play more and fuck around with tools (pedals, various amps, etc.) less. Just get to know what you have on an intimate level.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Which amp is that? Doubt it's the one he and Warren used in the late 80s that is rumored to have been the same Slash used on AFD. Frankly, I like it more with Ratt and Dokken. Slash is kind of a tool.


 One of his two favorite SLO's that were stolen and were on the Wicked sensation album. So I guess about 26-27 years after it was stolen. Broderick said he loved that tone which is why the subject of the amp came up, then Lynch said he could model it in his Axe Fx : )


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 9, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> One of his two favorite SLO's that were stolen and were on the Wicked sensation album. So I guess about 26-27 years after it was stolen. Broderick said he loved that tone which is why the subject of the amp came up, then Lynch said he could model it in his Axe Fx : )


Hm. My friend saw him Friday touring with Dokken (Lynch Mob and Dokken did a double bill or whatever), and he was apparently back to using an SLO.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 9, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


>






I'll take Kiko FTW



budda said:


> Talking about DM being the 80's genius without mentioning Alex Skolnik just seems... wrong.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> [+Eric Peterson]







c7spheres said:


> - I doubt it matters much that Kiko owned a guitar compared to Mustaine. Kiko is a great player and seems like a great person, but I don't think anyone thinks of him when you say the word Megadeth.
> 
> - When I think of the members of Megadeth I will always think *Mustaine, Friedman, Ellefson, Menza*.
> 
> ...



That was definitely the highlight, especially for me. But, don't forget Chris Poland. He was instrumental (see what I did there?) on the first couple albums. And apparently so far so good so what referred to his playing, because then he replaced him with some other guy named Jeff Young?

tl;dr Dave Mustaine = David Coverdale


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 9, 2020)

Way to go, Kiko! Whatever happened to that sig wah pedal he had with Morley?


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Way to go, Kiko! Whatever happened to that sig wah pedal he had with Morley?


- It's still available on their website. I've never tried it, but it works like the Steve Vai Bad Horsie Wah. Step on to engage and off to disengage. 
- I have the Bad Horsie 2 wah. It's a great wah for all things modern, but for vintage you need a Vox or Dunlop etc. It has a built in buffer too that actually doesn't suck tone. It changes things a little but not in a bad way. It sounds good enough to keep it in the signal chain and tightens things up a just a tiny bit.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 9, 2020)

Maybe they can do a RIP 30 year show and put it on the DVD w/ Kiko in the line up. Firm commit from me.


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 9, 2020)

Another RiP live gig?







Probably not going to be very feasible this year given the current situation. I'd be more stocked for a 35th Peace Sells anniversary next year albeit very unlikely; especially since it's pretty neat that Dirk is able to play Gar's fills really well. Skip to 2:28 if you're that much in a hurry. Poor Dave couldn't have sung himself out of a paper bag that night though...



Kiko has recently said he was pretty appreciative of the parts and keys/modes that Chris Poland used in his lead works in his Coffee with Ola interview. Again, I don't see a Peace Sells live happening, but since CtE and RiP already happened, one man can dream.


----------



## InHiding (Mar 9, 2020)

Dave doesn't play the Conjuring anymore because he never started thinking for himself


----------



## StevenC (Mar 9, 2020)

InHiding said:


> Dave doesn't play the Conjuring anymore because he never started thinking for himself


They started playing The Conjuring again in 2018.


----------



## InHiding (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok, glad to be wrong


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 9, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 9, 2020)

Anyway, about that Reverb stuff... I had played the Indo Premium version of Kiko's Ibanez back when it released, and the pickups were really soft sounding and subdued. Granted, it was on a Blackstar HT-5, which is a pretty thick if not outright muddy amplifier. The slightly thicker neck profile and the tall Edge vibrato makes it almost "just another Super Strat", not even an Ibanez one. It's personal, but even as an collector's item it's not as fun to me as even a Dean Zero. At least the newer versions have the wenge neck, which brings a bit more uniqueness to the guitar.

However the Tagima is going to speak a lot to his Angra and/or Brazilian fans considering how tied to Angra and even his solo endeavours (albums, clinics, instructional videos, etc.) that "weird angular 27 fret guitar" is. The story of the fretboard being made of Brazilian rosewood poached from a century old (if not older) floor is a pretty fun one. Wonder how many kidneys you'd need to sell to get one... if some flipper doesn't get their hands on it first that is.


----------



## narad (Mar 9, 2020)

The Tagima seems cool design-wise but I recall some Brazilian guy on here saying (many years ago) that they were pretty bad guitars. Since there's almost no one with hands-on experience, and I have no shot at trying one out, that always stuck with me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2020)

narad said:


> The Tagima seems cool design-wise but I recall some Brazilian guy on here saying (many years ago) that they were pretty bad guitars. Since there's almost no one with hands-on experience, and I have no shot at trying one out, that always stuck with me.



I always got the impression that Tagima was something like a Brazilian Rondo.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 10, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always got the impression that Tagima was something like a Brazilian Rondo.


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 10, 2020)

narad said:


> The Tagima seems cool design-wise but I recall some Brazilian guy on here saying (many years ago) that they were pretty bad guitars. Since there's almost no one with hands-on experience, and I have no shot at trying one out, that always stuck with me.





MaxOfMetal said:


> I always got the impression that Tagima was something like a Brazilian Rondo.


Hopefully a hand-built artist model would be somewhat playable. I find always quite a shame that a guitar ends up hung on a wall, but Kiko still deems it to be better than being locked in storage, so who am I to judge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 10, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


>



I know that they were all hand made and high end at some point, but all I've seen in the last ten or fifteen years have been cheapo copies. 

It's like LAG. All you really find now are the entry-level acoustics, outside of France.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (May 17, 2020)

Now the guy is trying to flip one of the guitars for $25 000...

https://reverb.com/item/33694944-da...ystopia-zero-explorer-signed-by-him-tour-case


----------



## narad (May 17, 2020)

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> Now the guy is trying to flip one of the guitars for $25 000...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33694944-da...ystopia-zero-explorer-signed-by-him-tour-case



Title checks out.


----------



## Edika (May 17, 2020)

I mean there's flipping for profit and there's delusional extra dimensional out of this world flipping. He didn't even wait long enough for the corpse to get cold. Hopefully nobody with more money than common sense is going to bite into this.


----------



## narad (May 17, 2020)

He's the Martin Shkreli of the guitar world.


----------



## Emperoff (May 17, 2020)

That yellow CS Jackson B7 he's selling is at a reasonable price now, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 17, 2020)

Edika said:


> I mean there's flipping for profit and there's delusional extra dimensional out of this world flipping. He didn't even wait long enough for the corpse to get cold. Hopefully nobody with more money than common sense is going to bite into this.



There wasn't even a corpse. He's still alive and breathing. That's how soon it was. 

Better than posting everything RIGHT after his death, though. Now its just a silly kinda greedy, rather than a narcissistic kind of greedy.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 17, 2020)

But don’t worry your purchase helps out musicians. His studio was forced to close because Covid 19. Take one for the team already and become the laughing stock of the guitar community, known as the tool who spent 25K on a Dean.


----------



## prlgmnr (May 17, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> That yellow CS Jackson B7 he's selling is at a reasonable price now, though.


I'm always extremely suspicious when he lists something at a reasonable price, given what he normally charges there must be something terrible wrong with it.


----------



## Emperoff (May 17, 2020)

prlgmnr said:


> I'm always extremely suspicious when he lists something at a reasonable price, given what he normally charges there must be something terrible wrong with it.



I don't think so. The guitar was running a 25% off sale. It's now back to its original price. The guy usually overprices things that he thinks can attract moneybags (collector stuff, signed or artist used guitars, etc). That B7 is just a regular "non-famous" Custom Shop so he can only say 1 OF 1 EVER MADE. VERY RARE (duh).

Now if it was made by Mike Shannon he'll probably be asking 6k for it. But at the 25% off sale it was very nicely priced (even more so for Europeans).


----------



## Chebax (May 17, 2020)

Well, we all want to make good deals when we buy and sell instruments. And to a certain extent I think it’s ok if people want to make some small profit in the process. 

But considering he bought this specific Korean Dean for $1100, listing it now for $25k is obscene.

He’ll probably end up selling it to a poor soul who’ll make an offer way lower than the asking price but still a multiple of the original $1100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 17, 2020)

Chebax said:


> Well, we all want to make good deals when we buy and sell instruments. And to a certain extent I think it’s ok if people want to make some small profit in the process.
> 
> But considering he bought this specific Korean Dean for $1100, listing it now for $25k is obscene.
> 
> He’ll probably end up selling it to a poor soul who’ll make an offer way lower than the asking price but still a multiple of the original $1100.



Nah, the guitar is actually a USA custom.

Now if you wanna poke fun at price gouging an import guitar, poke fun at him reselling a $500 bass for $12,000

https://reverb.com/item/33484786-ra...t-bass-signed-signature-by-him-david-ellefson


----------



## Chebax (May 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, the guitar is actually a USA custom.



You’re right. Turns out there were two explorers with similar graphics, this is the US made one. But surprisingly both were sold for $1100.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 17, 2020)

Eh, how I see it Mustaine and Ellefson can fuck off as much as this guy if what he says in that reverb bass listing is true.

"Dave mentioned in the Rolling Stone article that he would be happy to meet me and sign the entire collection"

"There is exclusive video footage of the signing at Wembley Arena that will be made available to the buyer. You can also see David Ellefson signing the bass at Wembley in the attached video."

So even after all the drama they are still happy to meet him and sign the stuff so that he can try and up charge for who knows how many more thousands. I thought Mustaine mentioned originally that he wanted the stuff going to fans, but signing this douches stuff after to me shows he only wanted cash in my opinion.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 17, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Eh, how I see it Mustaine and Ellefson can fuck off as much as this guy if what he says in that reverb bass listing is true.
> 
> "Dave mentioned in the Rolling Stone article that he would be happy to meet me and sign the entire collection"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought he originally wasn’t pleased about it. But this turd probably fed him the BS line about the studio is for musicians who can’t afford studio time. Me jacking up the price is to really just help others! Promise I’m not a douche!


----------



## Emperoff (May 17, 2020)

Don't forget to buy this alongside your guitar purchase from Essex Recording Studios:

https://reverb.com/item/27601899-ja...kMLHfKjMkserzJ4EOKzZXBpciS-IYx4qeXRXLuTlz4-84


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 17, 2020)

Essex Recording Studios can suck my dick after taking a sweaty, stomach flu induced dump. And for all we know, Essex Studios probably conned Dave and Jr, then is conning us. Wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 17, 2020)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yeah, I thought he originally wasn’t pleased about it. But this turd probably fed him the BS line about the studio is for musicians who can’t afford studio time. Me jacking up the price is to really just help others! Promise I’m not a douche!



He seems like the Vince McMahon type of person that probably has a reputation for being a shitheel, but once you talk to him he has some fucking jedi mind tricks or some crap.


----------



## Aliascent (May 17, 2020)

The guy has some cool stuff, such as a mfing Roswell which I very much want, but I can't stand his stupid "marketing". It peaks with the ESP MII he's selling : _ESP M-II Urban Camo Neck-Thru Jeff Hanneman Slayer Horizon Style FR Floyd Rose Mirage_. Just how many keywords can you throw into a reverb listing ?
Bonus point, from the listing: _We sold our last urban camo on here after having it listed for a few hours and both urban camo Vipers we had sold within 48 hours, so we don't expect this one to last long on the site._
The "usual buy now, there will never be another" one shtick, even funnier when you see the listing is over 10 days old and growing.

But yeah, flipping the Dean for 25k is low. And the help a musician stuff is dubious.


----------



## Bentaycanada (May 18, 2020)

"YOUR PURCHASE HELPS MUSICIANS and supports our studio! Buying from us directly helps support unsigned musicians and bands that struggle to produce professional music without the help that is no longer provided to up-and-coming rock bands by major record labels these days. Thank you for your support!"

Erm.....what? Today it's easier than ever to record and get your music out to the public. You can literally do it with any comp / laptop / tablet / phone, and an interface. Try starting out 20+ years ago, then there really was nothing, but you and a 4/8 track if you were lucky. I was recording on a Dictaphone back then!


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (May 19, 2020)

I think there's a position waiting for this guy at Roman Guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 19, 2020)

ScottThunes1960 said:


> I think there's a position waiting for this guy at Roman Guitars.



When Ed Roman died, his spirit found a new vessel.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (May 26, 2020)

This just gets better and better. Now he is trying to flip one for $ 63 000...

https://reverb.com/item/33852535-da...an-guitars-usa-custom-shop-to-launch-the-vmnt


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 26, 2020)

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> This just gets better and better. Now he is trying to flip one for $ 63 000...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33852535-da...an-guitars-usa-custom-shop-to-launch-the-vmnt


lmao 63k and you don't get the flight case included, plus you still have to pay shipping. What a fucking joke


----------



## Aliascent (May 26, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao 63k and you don't get the flight case included, plus you still have to pay shipping. What a fucking joke


Probably an extra 2k for the case, because why not.


----------



## narad (May 26, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When Ed Roman died, his spirit found a new vessel.



At this point I'm thinking "spirit" is a bit optimistic, and it's more like "The Hidden"


----------



## thraxil (May 26, 2020)

Just going to point out that in his local currency, it's a reasonable £49,999. Nice of him to keep it under 50k.


----------



## Edika (May 26, 2020)

I can't wait for the £10-20K MIC guitars he'll start advertising because they were in the same country as X celebrity hahahaha.


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 28, 2020)

I just went and looked at all the stuff he has for sale, I hope he keeps this stuff forever and it NEVER sells.

Fuck this guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2020)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/th...everb-has-begun-putting-them-back-up-for-sale

Welp. Guitar World is covering it.

Edit: didn't mention how much these originally sold for and how he's selling these at a SIGNIFICANT markup though.


----------



## Emperoff (May 31, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/th...everb-has-begun-putting-them-back-up-for-sale
> 
> Welp. Guitar World is covering it.
> 
> Edit: didn't mention how much these originally sold for and how he's selling these at a SIGNIFICANT markup though.



Yeah, it's more advertisement than an actual article.

Seriously, fuck this guy. He is banned from the Jackson USA Facebook group too. When he tried to buy Chondro Guitars "Tour Used" Mustaine Marshalls, the owner literally told him: "Fuck you" and didn't allow him to buy them. It's known as a massive douchebag in some guitar circles.


----------



## Korneo (May 31, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> Yeah, it's more advertisement than an actual article.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this guy. He is banned from the Jackson USA Facebook group too. When he tried to buy Chondro Guitars "Tour Used" Mustaine Marshalls, the owner literally told him: "Fuck you" and didn't allow him to buy them. It's known as a massive douchebag in some guitar circles.


Really ???
I'm on this group and haven't seen this !


----------



## Emperoff (May 31, 2020)

Korneo said:


> Really ???
> I'm on this group and haven't seen this !



He is banned there for being a general douche and insulting people when being called off for tying to scam people. The specific case I mentioned happened in the Chondro's Snakepit group, though. Here's a screenshot for your pleasure:


----------



## VMNT (Jun 5, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/th...everb-has-begun-putting-them-back-up-for-sale
> 
> Edit: didn't mention how much these originally sold for and how he's selling these at a SIGNIFICANT markup though.



Relax dude. That's barely S&H, not a mark-up. He's doing it for the fans you know so back off!
https://reverb.com/shop/the-official-dave-mustaine-reverb-shop?show_only_sold=true


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2020)

VMNT said:


> Relax dude. That's barely S&H, not a mark-up. He's doing it for the fans you know so back off!
> https://reverb.com/shop/the-official-dave-mustaine-reverb-shop?show_only_sold=true


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 30, 2020)

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> This just gets better and better. Now he is trying to flip one for $ 63 000...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33852535-da...an-guitars-usa-custom-shop-to-launch-the-vmnt



Almost all of the Mustaine gear that's still collecting dust is about to be eclipsed by this precious gem: https://reverb.com/item/34586127-es...eo-ltd-james-hetfield-custom-signature-guitar

Asking price of $67K for a used LTD, proudly seen in the "My Immortal" music video...marked up because of "1 BILLION STREAMS!"


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Almost all of the Mustaine gear that's still collecting dust is about to be eclipsed by this precious gem: https://reverb.com/item/34586127-es...eo-ltd-james-hetfield-custom-signature-guitar
> 
> Asking price of $67K for a used LTD, proudly seen in the "My Immortal" music video...marked up because of "1 BILLION STREAMS!"



LMAO

Also... 33 offers already? I bet all of them are people trolling


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Almost all of the Mustaine gear that's still collecting dust is about to be eclipsed by this precious gem: https://reverb.com/item/34586127-es...eo-ltd-james-hetfield-custom-signature-guitar
> 
> Asking price of $67K for a used LTD, proudly seen in the "My Immortal" music video...marked up because of "1 BILLION STREAMS!"



Thats a BILLION. 
WITH A "B".


----------



## Edika (Jul 30, 2020)

Ola mentioned him in one of his Sunday's with Ola. He casually glanced over his site saying only that he can't afford them. Didn't address the ridiculously overpriced stuff, just that he wishes he had the money to buy some of the Dean Dimebags. Honestly felt like an advertisement to Essex. I came really close to unsubscribing from his channel as this is something he could clearly take a stance on and chose not too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2020)

Edika said:


> Ola mentioned him in one of his Sunday's with Ola. He casually glanced over his site saying only that he can't afford them. Didn't address the ridiculously overpriced stuff, just that he wishes he had the money to buy some of the Dean Dimebags. Honestly felt like an advertisement to Essex. I came really close to unsubscribing from his channel as this is something he could clearly take a stance on and chose not too.



Did he know what was going on? Probably out of the loop.


----------



## Korneo (Jul 30, 2020)

And we talk about this pedal ? 50€ new, 1725€ used because of Dave Mustaine ?
Seriously, please just stop !

https://reverb.com/item/34276340-da...uper-comp-guitar-pedal-with-artist-signed-coa


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 30, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Almost all of the Mustaine gear that's still collecting dust is about to be eclipsed by this precious gem: https://reverb.com/item/34586127-es...eo-ltd-james-hetfield-custom-signature-guitar
> 
> Asking price of $67K for a used LTD, proudly seen in the "My Immortal" music video...marked up because of "1 BILLION STREAMS!"


imagine thinking evanescence fans would pay 67k for a guitar lmao


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> imagine thinking evanescence fans would pay 67k for a guitar lmao



I remember being an Evanescence fan as a teen and drooling over their guitars. I mean, their Jacksons SLSMGs, not that ugly shit being discussed. I eventually got one for 250€ so yeah, saved 67K


----------



## Edika (Jul 30, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did he know what was going on? Probably out of the loop.



It was one of his members asking him to weigh in on the situation. He went through the backstory of someone snatching all of Mustaine's gear and it doesn't take a lot of detective work to see how overpriced all those Korean Deans where. 
He just glossed over that saying that he can't afford them and they really expensive like it was normal. He even said about the Dimebag Deans that he'd buy some of them if he had the money, knowing clearly they're overpriced. I mean I know he tries not to take a stance and stay neutral but in this case he would have zero backlash if he said what everyone thinks about this asshole.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 30, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> imagine thinking evanescence fans would pay 67k for a guitar lmao



Imagine thinking that Evanescence fans have 67k in disposable income.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 30, 2020)

I would troll offer, but I think $0.12 might be refused attempting to hit send. (ie, the 65% option you can use to auto-refuse lowball offers)

By the way, that Grinch thing is effing ugly as hell.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I would troll offer, but I think $0.12 might be refused attempting to hit send. (ie, the 65% option you can use to auto-refuse lowball offers)
> 
> By the way, that Grinch thing is effing ugly as hell.



Yes to all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 30, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Imagine thinking that Evanescence fans have 67k in disposable income.


true


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 30, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> imagine thinking evanescence fans would pay 67k for a guitar lmao



I have to convert bigger numbers to lap dances so I can put it into perspective... that’s 3,350 lap dances, a WHOLE MONTHS WORTH!


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 30, 2020)

Edika said:


> Ola mentioned him in one of his Sunday's with Ola. He casually glanced over his site saying only that he can't afford them. Didn't address the ridiculously overpriced stuff, just that he wishes he had the money to buy some of the Dean Dimebags. Honestly felt like an advertisement to Essex. I came really close to unsubscribing from his channel as this is something he could clearly take a stance on and chose not too.


You subscribe to his channel?!?! Why?


----------



## Edika (Jul 30, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> You subscribe to his channel?!?! Why?



I enjoy some of his content but it has started becoming a bit tiring


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 30, 2020)

Ola's content has been low effort for awhile now... time to unsub, dude.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 30, 2020)

Perhaps he's fearful he'll get his channel taken down for "bullying," so instead he half ass condoned this dickhead's obnoxious behavior.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 30, 2020)

I had no idea one had to subscribe to Ola's channel. I don't but my 'recommended' is flooded with "Does [good but unfashionable high-gain amp] Chug?" videos.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 30, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Imagine thinking that Evanescence fans have 67k in disposable income.


Imagine if there were 67k fans of Evanescence.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 30, 2020)

His will it chug shit is tiresome. You'd think he'd do "will it Preamp" videos for pedals into power Amps.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 30, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> I had no idea one had to subscribe to Ola's channel. I don't but my 'recommended' is flooded with "Does [good but unfashionable high-gain amp] Chug?" videos.


I'm pretty sure I subscribed just to get it out of my recommendations.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2020)

StevenC said:


> I'm pretty sure I subscribed just to get it out of my recommendations.



So that's how I get rid of that Darrell Braun idiot?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> So that's how I get rid of that Darrell Braun idiot?



Off topic, but...

Go to Recommended Videos, click those 3 dots







Click "Not Interested"






Click "Tell us Why"






Select "I don't like the video", hit "Submit"

It SHOULD remove his videos from your suggested/recommended videos.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 30, 2020)

“I’m in this video and I don’t like it”


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 30, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off topic, but...
> 
> Go to Recommended Videos, click those 3 dots
> 
> ...



I have of course tried that. The guy keeps up showing no matter what.



jaxadam said:


> “I’m in this video and I don’t like it”



Where is that option? I only see ones mentioned above.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 31, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> I have of course tried that. The guy keeps up showing no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that option? I only see ones mentioned above.


download video blocker.


----------



## angl2k (Jul 31, 2020)

It hurts my soul to see all these nice ESPs on sale with an asking price more than a brand new E-II 

But a lot of the ads disappear so I guess people are still buying those....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 19, 2021)

a friend i bought my jackson mustaine king v was wanting to buy it back. was checking to see it's value and just saw this on reverb...

https://reverb.com/item/38251060-de...VLvJed4XXa9Xafbe-mD-aeROKhAOngMBoC4JMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 19, 2021)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> a friend i bought my jackson mustaine king v was wanting to buy it back. was checking to see it's value and just saw this on reverb...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/38251060-de...VLvJed4XXa9Xafbe-mD-aeROKhAOngMBoC4JMQAvD_BwE


Signature should be bigger, I mean it’s barely big enough to read.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 19, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off topic, but...
> 
> Go to Recommended Videos, click those 3 dots
> 
> ...




It definitely works! Its how I got rid of those awful Louis Torres video recommendatons


----------



## narad (Oct 19, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> It definitely works! Its how I got rid of those awful Louis Torres video recommendatons



At this point maybe should just make an SSO browser extension that filters out excessive Essex/Torres/Terreberry youtubes and Japanese reseller ebay listings.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 19, 2021)

Man, like, I get not really liking certain content by Youtubers, but what the hell is with calling them idiots and outright trashing their content? Disgusting behavior. Torres isn't my cup of tea, but going out trashing him like that? Jesus.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 19, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Man, like, I get not really liking certain content by Youtubers, but what the hell is with calling them idiots and outright trashing their content? Disgusting behavior. Torres isn't my cup of tea, but going out trashing him like that? Jesus.


meh, his vids sound bad, and look bad, which is surprising since he's a photographer


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Oct 19, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Man, like, I get not really liking certain content by Youtubers, but what the hell is with calling them idiots and outright trashing their content? Disgusting behavior. Torres isn't my cup of tea, but going out trashing him like that? Jesus.


He has an aura of arrogance that a lot of us are familiar with and can’t stand. Hence the name calling. If you haven’t run into a guy like him in a local sports bar or in line for a show, that would be why you don’t understand.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 19, 2021)

youngthrasher9 said:


> He has an aura of arrogance that a lot of us are familiar with and can’t stand. Hence the name calling. If you haven’t run into a guy like him in a local sports bar or in line for a show, that would be why you don’t understand.



Ah gotcha. In that case, then yeah. I still don't know why people trash DB though. Dude actually seems like the opposite of that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Ah gotcha. In that case, then yeah. I still don't know why people trash DB though. Dude actually seems like the opposite of that.



Louis I can understand. And agree with. He's one of those guys that helps push internet drama onto youtube and just makes shit even more messy. And as said before; arrogance and thinks his word is gospel. 

Darrel... I don't understand. His videos seem chill. Then again I don't watch his videos very often. I think I've seen like maybe 5 - 10 total.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 19, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I have of course tried that. The guy keeps up showing no matter what.



Go at it from the other direction: go to your history, and delete the videos you've watched from there. I spent 3 months researching chainsaw milling, chainsaws, mills, wood drying, etc almost exclusively. Days-and-days worth of videos. The day after I completed the task, I removed all of those videos, and I've not been recommended a single chainsaw video that wasn't a coincidence from a channel I subscribe to.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 19, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Louis I can understand. And agree with. He's one of those guys that helps push internet drama onto youtube and just makes shit even more messy. And as said before; arrogance and thinks his word is gospel.
> 
> Darrel... I don't understand. His videos seem chill. Then again I don't watch his videos very often. I think I've seen like maybe 5 - 10 total.




In most if not all DB's videos, he seems to be totally chill and genuinely excited about the content he makes, so why people refer to him as an idiot. I mean, I'd rather listen to an idiot who's excited about what they're doing than someone on a forum who just seems needlessly derogatory.


----------



## Gmork (Oct 19, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Man, like, I get not really liking certain content by Youtubers, but what the hell is with calling them idiots and outright trashing their content? Disgusting behavior. Torres isn't my cup of tea, but going out trashing him like that? Jesus.


The guy uses "f*g" in a derogatory way in at least one of his videos, hes fair game imo plus online hes gone on about other shitty youtube channels and how he and a bunch of other big time guitar youtubers are part of a club and if youre not entertaining and cool then they spread the wordand dont let your channel grow.. Or something like that. It was absolutely ridiculous lol


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 19, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> In most if not all DB's videos, he seems to be totally chill and genuinely excited about the content he makes, so why people refer to him as an idiot. I mean, I'd rather listen to an idiot who's excited about what they're doing than someone on a forum who just seems needlessly derogatory.



Can't remember. Those posts are a year old. I was probably fed up of having his videos on my feed every day.

Still can't stand him, though. When every thumbnail/video is your carbon-copy smiling face, the channel is not about guitar, but about your smiling face. I guess just got fed up of seeing his face all over the place.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Oct 19, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Go at it from the other direction: go to your history, and delete the videos you've watched from there. I spent 3 months researching chainsaw milling, chainsaws, mills, wood drying, etc almost exclusively. Days-and-days worth of videos. The day after I completed the task, I removed all of those videos, and I've not been recommended a single chainsaw video that wasn't a coincidence from a channel I subscribe to.


Heh. Hello fellow chainsaw mill guy. (I actually sold mine recently).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 19, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> meh, his vids sound bad, and look bad, which is surprising since he's a photographer


Plus he does videos going, "THE WORST OVERDRIVE EVER!" He also seems like he might possibly harass builders to do what he wants or else he'll trash them in his videos.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Oct 19, 2021)

Gmork said:


> The guy uses "f*g" in a derogatory way in one of his videos, hes fair game imo


Didn’t see that one, cool.

fuck that guy


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 19, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Darrel... I don't understand. His videos seem chill. Then again I don't watch his videos very often. I think I've seen like maybe 5 - 10 total.


Possibly because he comes off as a tad of a salesman when pimping out his guitars, and some people find that "gross" or whatever.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 19, 2021)

Gmork said:


> The guy uses "f*g" in a derogatory way in at least one of his videos, hes fair game imo plus online hes gone on about other shitty youtube channels and how he and a bunch of other big time guitar youtubers are part of a club and if youre not entertaining and cool then they spread the wordand dont let your channel grow.. Or something like that. It was absolutely ridiculous lol


 
Oh goddamn. Yeah then fuck that dude. You had me convinced with that word he's said.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 19, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Can't remember. Those posts are a year old. I was probably fed up of having his videos on my feed every day.
> 
> Still can't stand him, though. When every thumbnail/video is your carbon-copy smiling face, the channel is not about guitar, but about your smiling face. I guess just got fed up of seeing his face all over the place.



I can understand that. Maybe I overreacted, just dude seems positive and to me, that's something we don't seem to get enough of in this world.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2021)

Gmork said:


> The guy uses "f*g" in a derogatory way in at least one of his videos, hes fair game imo plus online hes gone on about other shitty youtube channels and how he and a bunch of other big time guitar youtubers are part of a club and if youre not entertaining and cool then they spread the wordand dont let your channel grow.. Or something like that. It was absolutely ridiculous lol


Woof I didn't know about the slur dropping. Yeah fuck that dude.

Also lmao at being in a fucking YOUTUBE FACEBOOK GUITAR CLIQUE.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Possibly because he comes off as a tad of a salesman when pimping out his guitars, and some people find that "gross" or whatever.



I mean if that's the worst, than meh? It's annoying, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Gmork (Oct 19, 2021)

@HeHasTheJazzHands yeah its like f*ckin highschool all over again lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2021)

Gmork said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands yeah its like f*ckin highschool all over again lol.



The dude gives off high school - college dudebro vibes, so I'm not surprised by his attitude or him willing to drop shitty slurs like that.


----------



## Gmork (Oct 19, 2021)

@HeHasTheJazzHands yeah. And btw im not sure why i said "in a derogatory way" lol only one way you can take that word


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 19, 2021)

Gmork said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands yeah. And btw im not sure why i said "in a derogatory way" lol only one way you can take that word



Well I am glad that you let me know, because I sure as shit won't be subbing to his channel. Fuck him.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Oct 19, 2021)

Edit: All the the above posts made me think this was a Kiesel thread.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Oct 20, 2021)

ScottThunes1960 said:


> Edit: All the the above posts made me think this was a Kiesel thread.


lmao


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Oct 20, 2021)

I have no clue who you are talking about. What are the name of the Youtube channels?


----------

